# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  بچه ها من گم شدم تو خودم نمیدونم علاقم چیه

## KARIMASADI

بچه ها من گم شدم تو خودم نمیدونم علاقم چیه چیه که راضیم کنه پزشکی اینا که اصلا علاقه ندارم موندم چی میخوام رشته ها دیگه ام فکر میکنم دلمو میزنن باید پیشه کی برم بفهمه علاقم چیه مشاور یا روانشناس یا مشاور تحصیلی؟ لطفا بگید دارم دیوونه میشم الان دوازدهمم میخوام همین الان علاقمو پیدا کنمن 10 سال بعد پشیمون نشم خواهشا جواب بدید

----------


## be_quick

*سلام ببخشید ولی منابع تحقیقاتی پس به چه دردی میخوره این همه مقاله و کتاب و سایت بدون کمترین آگاهی فورا به دنبال لقمه آماده هستین ؟چه مشاور و روانشناس و چه انجمن؟ واقعا نمیخواید حداقل خودتون یکم پیش نیاز تو ذهنتون داشته باشین؟( با تحقیق خودتون) ؟تا قبل اینکه از بقیه بپرسین ؟؟ من چن تا لینک میزارم خودم قبل خوندمش و سوالاتی که گفته رو از خودم پرسیدم خیلی کمک کننده س خیلی وقته یادداشتش کردم ولی انقد درست بهش جواب دادم هنوزم که هنوزه من نظرم تغییر نکرده به سکرین شات هم توجه کنید که چقدددد زیادن منابع که شما به جواب برسین پس قبل اینکه احساس کنین سردرگمین به این فکر کنین ناآگاهیتون ناشی از کم کاری خودتونه...

https://behtarinekhod.com/کشف-هدف-زندگی/

https://behtarinekhod.com/رسالت-فردی/

https://behtarinekhod.com/سفر-به-درون-خودمان/*

----------


## Mobin.

> بچه ها من گم شدم تو خودم نمیدونم علاقم چیه چیه که راضیم کنه پزشکی اینا که اصلا علاقه ندارم موندم چی میخوام رشته ها دیگه ام فکر میکنم دلمو میزنن باید پیشه کی برم بفهمه علاقم چیه مشاور یا روانشناس یا مشاور تحصیلی؟ لطفا بگید دارم دیوونه میشم الان دوازدهمم میخوام همین الان علاقمو پیدا کنمن 10 سال بعد پشیمون نشم خواهشا جواب بدید


پروسه ای بسیار پیچیده که زمانبر هم هست .و باید علاوه بر مطالعه و تحقیق زیاد با رشته ها بصورت عملی هم اشنا بشی و تا جایی که میدونم الان خونوادت میگن تو فقط درس بخون بعدا علاقتو تو 1 ماه پیدا میکنی :Yahoo (20):  . خلاصه اگه به اینا فک کنی چیزی جز داغون شدن نداره برات . خلاصه کاریه که شده و باید بسازی باهاش . علاقه رو پیدا کردن رو باید زودتر شروع میکردیم ولی افسوس که فقط درس خوندیم و درس

----------


## Batman_sh

> بچه ها من گم شدم تو خودم نمیدونم علاقم چیه چیه که راضیم کنه پزشکی اینا که اصلا علاقه ندارم موندم چی میخوام رشته ها دیگه ام فکر میکنم دلمو میزنن باید پیشه کی برم بفهمه علاقم چیه مشاور یا روانشناس یا مشاور تحصیلی؟ لطفا بگید دارم دیوونه میشم الان دوازدهمم میخوام همین الان علاقمو پیدا کنمن 10 سال بعد پشیمون نشم خواهشا جواب بدید


*
کتاب ۱۲۳ بدرخش خیلی میتونه کمکتون کنه*

----------


## -Sara-

سلام باید برید مشاوره 
بعد چندتا تست این چیزا میگیرن ازت و بهت میگن به درد چه شغلی میخوری ،روحیاتت جطوره و....
به نظر من بشینید الان درسو بخونید برای انتخاب رشته و این حرفا جدی تر بحث علاقه رو دنبال کنید 
موفق باشید.

----------


## KARIMASADI

> پروسه ای بسیار پیچیده که زمانبر هم هست .و باید علاوه بر مطالعه و تحقیق زیاد با رشته ها بصورت عملی هم اشنا بشی و تا جایی که میدونم الان خونوادت میگن تو فقط درس بخون بعدا علاقتو تو 1 ماه پیدا میکنی . خلاصه اگه به اینا فک کنی چیزی جز داغون شدن نداره برات . خلاصه کاریه که شده و باید بسازی باهاش . علاقه رو پیدا کردن رو باید زودتر شروع میکردیم ولی افسوس که فقط درس خوندیم و درس


من پزشکی و پیراپزشکی لاقه ندارم  و زبانم خوبه بدمم نمیاد میخوام برم ولی میترسم اینده ای نباشه یا باشه هم  خسته شم ازش واس این گیج شدم

----------


## KARIMASADI

باوا اینا خودشون اومدن کوچینگ فقط عشق پولن نمیدونن علاقشون چیه اونوقت  میگی برم ببینم اینا چی میگن عزیزم همه ایهنارو میشناسم و میدونم درامدشون چیه همه این سایتا هم چرت میگن دیدم همرو این شغل اینده مسئله شوخی نیست بری پیشه یه مشت سایت گوگلی بفهمی 



> *سلام ببخشید ولی منابع تحقیقاتی پس به چه دردی میخوره این همه مقاله و کتاب و سایت بدون کمترین آگاهی فورا به دنبال لقمه آماده هستین ؟چه مشاور و روانشناس و چه انجمن؟ واقعا نمیخواید حداقل خودتون یکم پیش نیاز تو ذهنتون داشته باشین؟( با تحقیق خودتون) ؟تا قبل اینکه از بقیه بپرسین ؟؟ من چن تا لینک میزارم خودم قبل خوندمش و سوالاتی که گفته رو از خودم پرسیدم خیلی کمک کننده س خیلی وقته یادداشتش کردم ولی انقد درست بهش جواب دادم هنوزم که هنوزه من نظرم تغییر نکرده به سکرین شات هم توجه کنید که چقدددد زیادن منابع که شما به جواب برسین پس قبل اینکه احساس کنین سردرگمین به این فکر کنین ناآگاهیتون ناشی از کم کاری خودتونه...
> 
> https://behtarinekhod.com/کشف-هدف-زندگی/
> 
> https://behtarinekhod.com/رسالت-فردی/
> 
> https://behtarinekhod.com/سفر-به-درون-خودمان/*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

دنبال اینجور چیزا باشی بیشتر گیج میشی و  مشاورنماها و گروه های عجیبشون ممکنه تا حد جنون ببرنت  ...
قبول دارم روانشناس میتونه تو پیدا کردن استعدادت کمک کنه خودم هم یه زمانی خیلی به این چیزا علاقه داشتم اما نهایتا فهمیدم اکثر افرادی که تو این زمینه فعالیت میکنن کلاهبردارن و یه جوری به آدم القا میکنن که گیج و سرگردانه راهشو گم کرده و شدیدا بهشون نیاز داره انقدر میری تو دنبال دوره ی خودشناسی و نمیدونم کوچینگ ، پاکسازی و ... یهو میبینی ۴۰ سالت شده هنوز دنبال رسالتت رو زمین میگردی
به این فکر کن که خودت نتونی علاقه تو پیدا کنی یه آدم دیگه چه طور میتونه بفهمه علاقه ات به چیه؟ پیشنهاد میکنم تو این مورد زیاد به خودت سخت نگیری نهایتا بری پیش روانشناس و ازت چند تا تست بگیره و شغلای مناسبتو بگه 
خودتم میتونی با توجه به علایقت تو بچگی و دوران مدرسه ، بازیایی که میکردی بفهمی بیشتر به چی علاقه داری

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KARIMASADI


باوا اینا خودشون اومدن کوچینگ فقط عشق پولن نمیدونن علاقشون چیه اونوقت  میگی برم ببینم اینا چی میگن عزیزم همه ایهنارو میشناسم و میدونم درامدشون چیه همه این سایتا هم چرت میگن دیدم همرو این شغل اینده مسئله شوخی نیست بری پیشه یه مشت سایت گوگلی بفهمی


چه ربطی داره طرف کیه اینو میزاره مهم اینه علم روانشناسی اینو میگه من گفتم در حد پیش نیاز باید خودت اطلاع داشته باشی تا بیای بگی نمیدونم به چی علاقه دارم، چی چیو میشناسی  اره همسایتونه... و مجددا اره سایت چرتیه برو پیش روانشناس تستای این سایتارو چاپ کردن بهت میدن برو جواب بده اصلا عزیز اینجوری که میگی شغل اینده ستتتتت که شوخی نیس اصلا نشستی از خودت بپرسی اگه بگی اره، پست اولت زیر سوال میره ...ادم با 18 سال سن چجوری نمیدونه به چی علاقه داره ناموسا ، باید میپرسیدی چطوری علاقه و استعداد وآینده کاری رو با هندل کنم ؟ ( در اون صورت باید بگم این مشکلیه 35 ساله ها هم درگیرن چه تمام کششورا چه ایران و ایران بیشتر...و  اگه شغل آینده ستتتت اینقدر مهمه میایی پیش یه سری  ادم که 80 درصدشون با جبر درس میخونن و میرن دانشگاه و بدون علاقه و صرفا بخاطر پوله. میای راهنمایی بگیری از داوطلبان کنکوری درباره هندل این سه مورد!!!..  عجب*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


دنبال اینجور چیزا باشی بیشتر گیج میشی و  مشاورنماها و گروه های عجیبشون ممکنه تا حد جنون ببرنت  ...
قبول دارم روانشناس میتونه تو پیدا کردن استعدادت کمک کنه خودم هم یه زمانی خیلی به این چیزا علاقه داشتم اما نهایتا فهمیدم اکثر افرادی که تو این زمینه فعالیت میکنن کلاهبردارن و یه جوری به آدم القا میکنن که گیج و سرگردانه راهشو گم کرده و شدیدا بهشون نیاز داره انقدر میری تو دنبال دوره ی خودشناسی و نمیدونم کوچینگ ، پاکسازی و ... یهو میبینی ۴۰ سالت شده هنوز دنبال رسالتت رو زمین میگردی
به این فکر کن که خودت نتونی علاقه تو پیدا کنی یه آدم دیگه چه طور میتونه بفهمه علاقه ات به چیه؟ پیشنهاد میکنم تو این مورد زیاد به خودت سخت نگیری نهایتا بری پیش روانشناس و ازت چند تا تست بگیره و شغلای مناسبتو بگه 
خودتم میتونی با توجه به علایقت تو بچگی و دوران مدرسه ، بازیایی که میکردی بفهمی بیشتر به چی علاقه داری


وقتی علمشو ندارین چرا نسخه میپیچین خدایی؟ همینجوری میگین دنبال نکنین این چیزارو. هرچی خیلی توش غرق بشی نابودت میکنه در حد اعتدال باید آگاهی داشته باشی که چرتو پرت تحویلت نده همون روانشناس شما .بهتره تو هیچ کاری زیاده روی نشه تا اینکه بگین اصلا دنبالش نرو*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> *
> وقتی علمشو ندارین چرا نسخه میپیچین خدایی؟ همینجوری میگین دنبال نکنین این چیزارو. هرچی خیلی توش غرق بشی نابودت میکنه در حد اعتدال باید آگاهی داشته باشی که چرتو پرت تحویلت نده همون روانشناس شما .بهتره تو هیچ کاری زیاده روی نشه تا اینکه بگین اصلا دنبالش نرو*


متنو کامل نخونده چرا جواب میدین؟
من کی گفتم کلا سراغش نره
پ.ن:قبل اینکه بخواد وارد اینجور مسائل بشه حداقل چند تا کتاب و سایت بخونه و از افراد مختلف بپرسه که تو دام یه عده شیاد و کلاهبردار نیوفته.

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


متنو کامل نخونده چرا جواب میدین؟
من کی گفتم کلا سراغش نره


همشو خوندم دروغ تو کارم نیس وقتی میگی به طرف یهو 40 سالت شده و بیشتر گیج میشی و فلان میشی ببخشید چه معنی میتونه داشته باشه وقتی قید نمی کنید که برا اصلا در حد اطلاعات عمومی خودتم که شده بشین اون سوالاتو بپرس هنوزم که هنوزه نفهمیدم چه ربطی داره به دوره های پولی و کوچینگ و ... وقتی ادم از خودش بپرسه اون چه کاریه اگه بهم پول نمیدادن ولی باید خدمتی میکردم اونو تا آخر عمر ادامه میدادم یا اون چه کاریه بیشتر از اطرافیانم بهتر انجامش میدم این دوتا از سوالاتش بود...
 کسی که خودشو نشناسه ، بشه ثروتمند ترین مرد یا زن ایران مفت نمی ارزه اصلا امدنش بهر پوچ بود...

*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> *
> همشو خوندم دروغ تو کارم نیس وقتی میگی به طرف یهو 40 سالت شده و بیشتر گیج میشی و فلان میشی ببخشید چه معنی میتونه داشته باشه وقتی قید نمی کنید که برا اصلا در حد اطلاعات عمومی خودتم که شده بشین اون سوالاتو بپرس هنوزم که هنوزه نفهمیدم چه ربطی داره به دوره های پولی و کوچینگ و ... وقتی ادم از خودش بپرسه اون چه کاریه اگه بهم پول نمیدادن ولی باید خدمتی میکردم اونو تا آخر عمر ادامه میدادم یا اون چه کاریه بیشتر از اطرافیانم بهتر انجامش میدم این دوتا از سوالاتش بود...
>  کسی که خودشو نشناسه ، بشه ثروتمند ترین مرد یا زن ایران مفت نمی ارزه اصلا امدنش بهر پوچ بود...*


برا همینه که میگم کامل نخوندی من گفتم مشاورنما ، کلاهبردار نه مشاوری که مجوز داره
باید قبول کنیم یه عده هستن که از این کلاهبرداری میکنن طرف برای یه مشکل ساده میره سراغشون بعد این قضیه این پیچیده میشه نهایتا میبینین از گروهای سری سر در اورده که بهتره اسمشو نبرم اینجا

----------


## be_quick

*خب همینجوری برا خودتون قضاوت کردین حتی چن بار هم خوندم منظورم اینه بیشتر کار هایی که الان پول توش هست به همان نسبت کلاهبرداریم بیشتر ولی نباید انقد تلخ حرف بزنیم که ادم بی سوادیو به این مقاله ها ترجیح بده و خودتونم همون حرف منو زدین  واسه همینه میگم خودش باید کتابو مقاله و اینا بخونه که همون مشاورا داشتن کلاه سرش میزاشتن بفهمه و ادامه نده.حتی این دوره های موفقیت همیشه خودشون میگن که اگه خودتون هیچکاری نکنین و خیلی زیاده روی کنین  فقط تو اطلاعات جمع کردن و ...وقتی سنتون رسید به 40 سال ،میگین یه خروار مطلب خوندیم  و دیدیم ولی همش الکیه و .. و هرکسی هم که میبینن میگن ما حتی تمامی سمینار هارو شرکت کردیم  ولی هیچ ...شماها هم اصلا دنبال این راه نرین . من تو بدترین وضعیت ممکن بودم هیچکس راهنمایی م نکرد چه برسه به نجات دادن حتی نزدیکانم ولی خودم با اینا دست خودمو گرفتم و الآن از 90 درصد مردم بهترم در رابطه با اینکه چطور میتونم زندگیمو سرو سامان بدم و از پس مشکلات بربیام و نیفتم قعر افسردگی مطلق و سردرگمی و... .*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


متنو کامل نخونده چرا جواب میدین؟
من کی گفتم کلا سراغش نره
پ.ن:قبل اینکه بخواد وارد اینجور مسائل بشه حداقل چند تا کتاب و سایت بخونه و از افراد مختلف بپرسه که تو دام یه عده شیاد و کلاهبردار نیوفته.


کاملا اتفاقی ویرایشو دیدم چون چن پست بالاتر بود و در این صورت باید بگم بحثی نمیمونه و حرف هردومون یکیه
و فقط بخاطر این نقلتون کردم اولش چون گفتین هنوز تو زمین دنبال رسالتتون میگردین و دقیقا من اولین پست بعد پست استارتر گفتم درباره رسالت و... به هرحال.*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> *خب همینجوری برا خودتون قضاوت کردین حتی چن بار هم خوندم منظورم اینه بیشتر کار هایی که الان پول توش هست به هکمان نسبت کلاهبرداریم بیشتر ولی نباید انقد تلخ حرف بزنیم که ادم بی سوادیو به این مقاله ها ترجیح بده و خودتونم همون حرف منو زدین  واسه همینه میگم خودش باید کتابو مقاله و اینا بخونه که همون مشاورا داشتن کلاه سرش میزاشتن بفهمه و ادامه نده.حتی این دوره های موفقیت همیشه خودشون میگن که اگه خودتون هیچکاری نکنین و خیلی زیاده روی کنین  فقط تو اطلاعات جمع کردن و ...وقتی سنتون رسید به 40 سال ،میگین یه خروار مطلب خوندیم  و دیدیم ولی همش الکیه و .. و هرکسی هم که میبینن میگن ما حتی تمامی سمینار هارو شرکت کردیم  ولی هیچ ...شماها هم اصلا دنبال این راه نرین . من تو بدترین وضعیت ممکن بودم هیچکس راهنمایی م نکرد چه برسه به نجات دادن حتی نزدیکانم ولی خودم با اینا دست خودمو گرفتم و الآن از 90 درصد مردم بهترم در رابطه با اینکه چطور میتونم زندگیمو سرو سامان بدم و از پس مشکلات بربیام و نیفتم قعر افسردگی مطلق و سردرگمی و... .*


من از ۱۲،۱۳ سالگی دنبال خود شناسی ،قانون راز و موفقیت و هیپنوتیزم  و ... بودم از شانس بدم با منابع خوبی آشنا نشدم  هر چی بهم میگفتن رو باور کردم  یه مدتی بهشون اعتقاد داشتم شاد بودم احساس موفقیت میکردم هر روز شکرگزاری میکردم و موفقیتمو به خاطرشون میدونستم  فکر میکردم هیپنوتیزم معجزه میکنه بعدش یهو نظرم عوض شد  الان که ۲۲ سالمه احساس میکنم بیشتر اونا سرکاری بوده تا سر جوونا و نوجوونایی مثل منو شیره بمالن و مشتری جمع کنن حتی اعضا برای فرقه هاشون پیدا کنن فهمیدم اون شور و نشاط افراطی بعضی استادای قانون راز و موفقیت و... ممکنه نشانه ی یه اختلالی مثل دو قطبی باشه. فهمیدم هیپنوتیزم شبه علمه و زیاد نمیشه روش حساب باز کرد فهمیدم برا چیزی تا دلیل علمی پیدا نکردم قبول نکنم 
در کل دیگه اون نگاه معتصبانه رو ندارم و در حد اعتداله برام هم عجیبه من دنبال خودشناسی بودم از کجا سردر آوردم

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


من از ۱۲،۱۳ سالگی دنبال خود شناسی ،قانون راز و موفقیت و هیپنوتیزم  و ... بودم از شانس بدم با منابع خوبی آشنا نشدم  هر چی بهم میگفتن رو باور کردم  یه مدتی بهشون اعتقاد داشتم شاد بودم احساس موفقیت میکردم هر روز شکرگزاری میکردم و موفقیتمو به خاطرشون میدونستم  فکر میکردم هیپنوتیزم معجزه میکنه بعدش یهو نظرم عوض شد  الان که ۲۲ سالمه احساس میکنم بیشتر اونا سرکاری بوده تا سر جوونا و نوجوونایی مثل منو شیره بمالن و مشتری جمع کنن حتی اعضا برای فرقه هاشون پیدا کنن فهمیدم اون شور و نشاط افراطی بعضی استادای قانون راز و موفقیت و... ممکنه نشانه ی یه اختلالی مثل دو قطبی باشه. فهمیدم هیپنوتیزم شبه علمه و زیاد نمیشه روش حساب باز کرد فهمیدم برا چیزی تا دلیل علمی پیدا نکردم قبول نکنم 
در کل دیگه اون نگاه معتصبانه رو ندارم و در حد اعتداله برام هم عجیبه من دنبال خودشناسی بودم از کجا سردر آوردم


حاضرم قسم بخورم اومدم بگم کسی این حرفو میزنه که خودش منفعتی از اون چیزا زیاد ندیده ، دوقطبی بابا افسردگی شیدایی هست نه اینکه طرف مثله ادم مست همیشه شاد باشه و داره بحث به بیراهه میکشه و درست زندگی کردن بیشتر مقصود بود( نه همیشه شاد بودن  )و اگه شادی فقط لازم بود حس های دیگه درونمان نهادینه نمیشد و مدیریتش لازمه و جوری میگین اشتباه کردین انگار این دنیا گل و بلبله نه عزیزم خیلیییی هم جدیه مدیریت نکنی حذفی از زندگی بدردبخور...
و هپتنوتیزم و تله پاتی و ... من اصلا بحثم درمورد این چیزا نبود یعنی تا بیشتر باهم بحث کنیم چیزای جدید میگیم و مخالفت جدید. به هرحال شما خودتونو نشناسین و بگین بیراهه  ست و راضی باشین ومنم که خودمو شناختم تخصصی  ( بدون هیچ دوره پولی فقط با مطالعه و تجربه خودم ) منم راضی . نظرتون محترم و لذت بردم از بحث باهاتون.*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> *
> 
> حاضرم قسم بخورم اومدم بگم کسی این حرفو میزنه که خودش منفعتی از اون چیزا زیاد ندیده ، دوقطبی بابا افسردگی شیدایی هست نه اینکه طرف مثله ادم مست همیشه شاد باشه و داره بحث به بیراهه میکشه و درست زندگی کردن بیشتر مقصود بود( نه همیشه شاد بودن  )و اگه شادی فقط لازم بود حس های دیگه درونمان نهادینه نمیشد و مدیریتش لازمه و جوری میگین اشتباه کردین انگار این دنیا گل و بلبله نه عزیزم خیلیییی هم جدیه مدیریت نکنی حذفی از زندگی بدردبخور...
> و هپتنوتیزم و تله پاتی و ... من اصلا بحثم درمورد این چیزا نبود یعنی تا بیشتر باهم بحث کنیم چیزای جدید میگیم و مخالفت جدید. به هرحال شما خودتونو نشناسین و بگین بیراهه  ست و راضی باشین ومنم که خودمو شناختم تخصصی  ( بدون هیچ دوره پولی فقط با مطالعه و تجربه خودم ) منم راضی . نظرتون محترم و لذت بردم از بحث باهاتون.*


شاید من بد بحث رو شروع کردم منظورم از گیج شدن این بود که استارتر به احتمال خیلی زیاد نتونه بفهمه کدوم منبع درسته کدوم غلط. 
منظورم هم همون فاز شیدایی دوقطبی بود ای کاش اون فیلمارو میتونستم باز پیدا کنم و بفرستم بفهمین منظورم دقیقا چیه

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nerd_Girl


شاید من بد بحث رو شروع کردم منظورم از گیج شدن این بود که استارتر به احتمال خیلی زیاد نتونه بفهمه کدوم منبع درسته کدوم غلط. 
منظورم هم همون فاز شیدایی دوقطبی بود ای کاش اون فیلمارو میتونستم باز پیدا کنم و بفرستم بفهمین منظورم دقیقا چیه


زیاد سخت نگیرین فهمیدم.
پ.ن: انواع مشاور و روانشناس هم دیدم از جوون ترینشون تا پیرترین از کلاه بردارش تا اونی که واقعا اسم شغلشو با زحماتش وصف کرده. هیچ ادعایی ندارم فقط واقعیتو میگم من خوراکم تحقیقه چیزی واسم مهم باشه قطعا ریشه شو پیدا کردم واسه همینه چرت و پرت  تحویلتون نمیدم و میفهمم چی میگین. موفق باشید.*

----------


## the.lusifer

سلام دوست عزیز..
اولین چیزی که لازمه بدونی اینه که ، حسی که داری تجربه میکنی ، حس مشترک 99% انسان های روی زمینه...
متاسفانه خیلی ها حتی تا آخرین روز عمرشون جواب این پرسش رو پیدا نمی کنن..
مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که ما چشمامون رو باز می کنیم ، و میبینیم که یک فرصتی در اختیار ما گذاشته شده به اسم " شانس زندگی " .. یک زمان محدود ، به همراه یک سری منابع محدود ( خانواده ، شرایط اقتصادی ، آب سالم ، غذای سالم و کافی ، سیستم آموزشی ، و... ) ..
و این شانس زندگی انقدر چیزِ عجیب .. و ارزشمندیه که مارو به این فکر فرو میبره که چطور باید ازش استفاده کنیم ، که هدر نره...
تصمیم بی اندازه مهمیه .. انقدر مهم که ما ناخودآگاه تصمیم گیری در خصوص این مسئله رو به تعویق می اندازیم... میگیم بزار فعلا دبیرستانو تموم کنم .. هنوز وقت دارم .. بزار فعلا دیپلمو بگیرم.. بعدا بهش فکر می کنم.. بزار فعلا این رشته ای که خانوادم ازم میخوان رو بخونم.. تا مستقل بشم .. اون موقع تصمیم میگیرم.. بزار فعلا برم سر فلان کار.. دستم بره تو جیب خودم .. اختیارات خانواده برای دخالت توی زندگیم رو کم کنم.. بعدا تصمیم میگیرم...
و چشم باز میکنیم میبینم 50 سالمون شده و هنوزم هیچ ایده ای درباره ی رسالتمون نداریم...
همین پرسش از نظر من حتی منشاء شکل گیری بسیاری از ادیانه .. ادیانی که اومده و به جای ما تصمیم گیری کرده در خصوص رسالتمون.. بهمون دیکته میکنه که رسالتتون در این دنیا صرفا جلب رضایت خداونده.. و هرکس جز این تصمیمی بگیره دچار گمراهی و افسردگی میشه.. (دین و زندگی دهم ، درس 1 : هدف زندگی . ص 20 تا 21 )
 میخوام بگم بی اندازه خوشبخت و خوش شانسی اگر این مسئله توی این سن ذهنت رو درگیر کرده و اصرار داری که همین الان به جوابش برسی .. پیشنهاد من به تو : 
اول از همه  : از جلد قربانی بودن در بیا ... این که خانوادم در این زمینه کم کاری کردن .. سیستم آموزشی فاسده .. کنکور گند زده به زندگیم.. دیگه دیر شده.. من وقتم رو هدر دادم... همه اینارو بریز دور... همین که جزو اون 45 % از افرادی بودی که امکان تحصیل تا انتهای مقطع متوسطه رو داشتن شانس فوق العاده ای بوده .. ( به نقل از یونیسف : https://www.dw.com/en/unesco-264-mil...ool/a-41084932 )

2: یک لیست درست کن .. از تمام مشاغل و فعالیت ها و زمینه های شغلی ای که حتی 1% احساس میکنی برات جذاب  و جالبن.. اهمیتی نداره اگه حتی ذره ای به هم مرتبط نیستن.
 این یکی از کارایی بود که خودم انجام دادم ؛ لیست من شامل این این چندمورد می شد : معماری ، آشپزی ، علوم کامپیوتر ، داروسازی ، پزشکی ، برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، علوم اعصاب ، اعضای مصنوعی ، سینما ، اقتصاد ، حقوق ، زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی ، فیلم نامه نویسی ، زبان و ادبیات ایتالیایی ، بازی سازی ، قهرمانی مسابقات فرمول 1 (!) ، طراحی لباس ، نانوتکنولوژی ، فلسفه ، تاریخ ، روانشناسی ، طراحی سیستم های آموزشی...  و یک سری مشاغل و رشته های دیگه...

3 : با یک نگاه گذرا به لیستت ( و حتی به لیست من .. ) میشه متوجه شد که خیلی از این مشاغل زیر مجموعه ی همدیگه هستن .. و با ورود به یکی از اون ها به راحتی میتونی بعدا وارد اون فیلد ها هم بشی ؛ برای مثال : شما با تحصیل در رشته ی پزشکی علاوه بر اینکه شانس تحصیل در رشته های تخصصی پزشکی ( مثل جراحی ، ارتوپدی ، بیهوشی، قلب ، داخلی و.. ) رو خواهید داشت ، میتونید وارد فیلدهایی مثل ژنتیک ، داروسازی ( منظور از داروسازی ، فرایند ساخت دارو هستش .. ) ، اعضای مصنوعی ، علوم اعصاب ، نانوتکنولوژی ( در حیطه پزشکی ) بشید..  و یا برای مثال شما اگه علوم و یا مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونید ، میتونید در حوزه های برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، نانوتکنولوژی و بازی سازی فعالیت کنید .. 
بنابراین اون رشته هایی که زیر مجموعه یک رشته ی دیگه قرار می گیرن رو خط بزنید .. و دور یک رشته رو به عنوان سر گروه اون رشته ها خط بکشید.. برای مثال پزشکی سرگروه رشته های ژنتیک ، اعضای مصنوعی ، نانوتکنولوژی ، ژنتیک و داروسازی قرار میگیره...4: وقتی که نهایتا لیستت رو به یک لیست کوچک تر تبدیل کردی وقت اینه که به تک تک مشاغل باقی مونده ( مشاغل سرگروه ) خیلی خوب فکر کنی.. درمورد آینده ی شغلی ، محیط فعالیت ، مباحثی که قراره توی دانشگاه بخونی و... تحقیق کنی و خودت رو در اون مشاغل ، و حین فعالیت تصور کنی و به این سوال جواب بدی : آیا این ، واقعا اون چیزیه که میخوای ؟
مثلا من طی این مرحله متوجه شدم که با اینکه به آشپزی علاقه دارم ، ولی دلم نمیخواد دنیام و دغدغه هام به اندازه ی دنیای یک آشپز باشه  ( حالا هرچقدر هم شفِ حرفه ای و موفقی بخواد باشه ..) و یا مثلا فهمیدم که با اینکه به معماری علاقه دارم ، و تاثیر فرهنگ ، تاریخ و جغرافیا  بر روی معماری کشورها یکی از موضوعات موردعلاقه ی منه.. اما واقعا دلم نمیخواد در آینده در زمینه فعالیت کنم . دلم نمیخواد شغلم و تمرکزم روی سازه ها و مصالح ساختمانی و.. معطوف باشه .. ضمن اینکه من ذاتا استعداد آنچنانی ای هم در زمینه نقاشی و طراحی و.. ندارم و وقتی مباحث و واحدهایی که طی این رشته تدریس میشه رو دیدم متوجه شدم که اصلا رشته ی معماری ، خلاصه میشه توی پروژه ها و پودمان ها و طراحی ها و ماکت سازی و... و خب اونجا بود که متوجه شدم این واقعا اون چیزی نیست که دلم بخواد..
و یا مثلا متوجه شدم که با وجود علاقه ای که به مسابقات فرمول 1 دارم دلم نمیخواد شغل آینده ام این باشه.. !

قدم بعدی اینه که خود آینده ات رو در مشاغلی که باقی مونده تصور کنه .. تصور کن یک روز کاری در فلان شغل برای تو قراره چطور بگذره .. صبح چه ساعتی و در کدوم نقطه از این دنیا از خواب بیدار میشی ؟ چه ساعتی باید بری سرکار ؟ آیا شغلت بی نهایت درآمد زاست و مسیر خونه تا محل کارت رو با بی ام دبلیو شخصیت قراره طی کنی ؟ یا نه.. ارزشی آنچنان برای مسائل اینچنینی قائل نیستی و تصور اینکه مسیر خونه تا  محل کارت رو در هوای آزاد با دوچرخه ات طی کنی برات لذت بخش تره ..؟ محل کارت قراره به چه شکل باشه .. آیا از اینکه به طور مدام با اقشار مختلف جامعه با سطح سواد مختلف در تعامل باشی اذیتت میکنه ؟ ترجیح میدی اطرافیانت اغلب افراد متخصص و تحصیلکرده باشن ؟... تا کی قراره سرکار بمونی ؟ ایا ترجیح میدی با اتمام ساعت کاری شغلت هم برات تموم بشه و باق روز رو به تفریح و وقت گذروندن با خانواده بگذرونی ؟ یا نه دلت میخواد شغلت تماما زندگیت باشه و از اینکه تمام روز درگیر شغلت باشی راضی هستی... و ....

نهایتا لیستت رو لازمه که به چند مورد محدود ( نهایتا 3 تا) برسونی...  و برای تصمیم نهایی هم میتونی با خانواده ، مشاور ، روانشناس و یا هر شخصی که تو زندگیت خیلی قبولش داری مشورت کنی  و یا خودت با درنظر گرفتن فاکتورهایی مثل : درآمد ، علاقه ات به فعالیت های گروهی ، علاقه به صحبت و معاشرت با اقشار مختلف جامعه ، علاقه به تحصیل و ... یکی رو انتخاب کنی...

چیزی که خیلی مهمه اینه که هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه این فرآیند طولانی بشه... هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه به یک نتیجه ای برسی و مدت ها بعد به این نتیجه برسی که انتخاب اشتباهی کردی...
این روشی بود که به من شخصا خیلی خیلی کمک کرد...

در کنار این روش ،  این تست رو هم معرفی می کنم که به جرات میتونم بهترین تست شخصیت شناسی ای هستش که در زمینه انتخاب شغل و مسیر شغلی آینده وجود داره .. یک مقدار منتهی طولانیه و لازمه که تاحدودی به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشید : https://www.careerexplorer.com/career-test

من این تست رو قبل از انجام اون روشی که گفتم ، انجام دادم  و نتیجه اش رو آنچنان جدی نگرفتم ... بعد از اینکه به اون روشی که توضیح دادم تونستم موفق بشم که زمینه ی مورد علاقه ام برای فعالیت رو پیدا کنم متوجه شدم که نتیجه ی این تست بی نهاایت به اون چیزی که بعدا خودم با استفاده از اون روش پی بردم شبیه بود.. میتونم بگم چیزی حدود 90 % 

و در آخر.. جایی خونده بودم که استیو جابز ظاهرا گفته : همه ی ما در اعماق وجودمون .. از اون شغل و چیزی که واقعا بهش علاقه داریم ، مطلعیم [ فقط بنا به دلایل مختلف ، مثل خواسته ی خانواده ، جامعه و.. از پذیرشش مقاومت می کنیم .. ]  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید...

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the.lusifer


سلام دوست عزیز..
اولین چیزی که لازمه بدونی اینه که ، حسی که داری تجربه میکنی ، حس مشترک 99% انسان های روی زمینه...
متاسفانه خیلی ها حتی تا آخرین روز عمرشون جواب این پرسش رو پیدا نمی کنن..
مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که ما چشمامون رو باز می کنیم ، و میبینیم که یک فرصتی در اختیار ما گذاشته شده به اسم " شانس زندگی " .. یک زمان محدود ، به همراه یک سری منابع محدود ( خانواده ، شرایط اقتصادی ، آب سالم ، غذای سالم و کافی ، سیستم آموزشی ، و... ) ..
و این شانس زندگی انقدر چیزِ عجیب .. و ارزشمندیه که مارو به این فکر فرو میبره که چطور باید ازش استفاده کنیم ، که هدر نره...
تصمیم بی اندازه مهمیه .. انقدر مهم که ما ناخودآگاه تصمیم گیری در خصوص این مسئله رو به تعویق می اندازیم... میگیم بزار فعلا دبیرستانو تموم کنم .. هنوز وقت دارم .. بزار فعلا دیپلمو بگیرم.. بعدا بهش فکر می کنم.. بزار فعلا این رشته ای که خانوادم ازم میخوان رو بخونم.. تا مستقل بشم .. اون موقع تصمیم میگیرم.. بزار فعلا برم سر فلان کار.. دستم بره تو جیب خودم .. اختیارات خانواده برای دخالت توی زندگیم رو کم کنم.. بعدا تصمیم میگیرم...
و چشم باز میکنیم میبینم 50 سالمون شده و هنوزم هیچ ایده ای درباره ی رسالتمون نداریم...
همین پرسش از نظر من حتی منشاء شکل گیری بسیاری از ادیانه .. ادیانی که اومده و به جای ما تصمیم گیری کرده در خصوص رسالتمون.. بهمون دیکته میکنه که رسالتتون در این دنیا صرفا جلب رضایت خداونده.. و هرکس جز این تصمیمی بگیره دچار گمراهی و افسردگی میشه.. (دین و زندگی دهم ، درس 1 : هدف زندگی . ص 20 تا 21 )
 میخوام بگم بی اندازه خوشبخت و خوش شانسی اگر این مسئله توی این سن ذهنت رو درگیر کرده.. و اصرار داری که همین الان به جوابش برسی .. پیشنهاد من به تو : 
اول از همه  : از جلد قربانی بودن در بیا ... این که خانوادم در این زمینه کم کاری کردن .. سیستم آموزشی فاسده .. کنکور گند زده به زندگیم.. دیگه دیر شده.. من وقتم رو هدر دادم... همه اینارو بریز دور... همین که جزو اون 45 % از افرادی بودی که امکان تحصیل تا انتهای مقطع متوسطه رو داشتن شانس فوق العاده ای بوده .. ( به نقل از یونیسف : https://www.dw.com/en/unesco-264-mil...ool/a-41084932 )

2: یک لیست درست کن .. از تمام مشاغل و فعالیت ها و زمینه های شغلی ای که حتی 1% احساس میکنی برات جذاب  و جالبن.. اهمیتی نداره اگه حتی ذره ای به هم مرتبط نیستن.
 این یکی از کارایی بود که خودم انجام دادم ؛ لیست من شامل این این چندمورد می شد : معماری ، آشپزی ، علوم کامپیوتر ، داروسازی ، پزشکی ، برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، علوم اعصاب ، اعضای مصنوعی ، سینما ، اقتصاد ، حقوق ، زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی ، فیلم نامه نویسی ، زبان و ادبیات ایتالیایی ، بازی سازی ، قهرمانی مسابقات فرمول 1 (!) ، طراحی لباس ، نانوتکنولوژی ، فلسفه ، تاریخ ، روانشناسی ، طراحی سیستم های آموزشی  و یک سری مشاغل و رشته های دیگه..

3 : با یک نگاه گذری به لیستت ( و حتی به لیست من .. ) میشه متوجه شد که خیلی از این مشاغل زیر مجموعه ی همدیگه هستن .. و با ورود به یکی از اون ها به راحتی میتونی بعدا وارد اون فیلد ها هم بشی ؛ برای مثال : شما با تحصیل در رشته ی پزشکی علاوه بر اینکه شانس تحصیل در رشته های تخصصی پزشکی ( مثل جراحی ، ارتوپدی ، بیهوشی، قلب ، داخلی و.. ) رو خواهید داشت ، میتونید وارد فیلدهایی مثل ژنتیک ، داروسازی ( منظور از داروسازی ، فرایند ساخت دارو هستش .. ) ، اعضای مصنوعی ، علوم اعصاب ، نانوتکنولوژی ( در حیطه پزشکی ) بشید..  و یا برای مثال شما اگه علوم و یا مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونید ، میتونید در حوزه های برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، نانوتکنولوژی و بازی سازی فعالیت کنید .. 
بنابراین اون رشته هایی که زیر مجموعه یک رشته ی دیگه قرار می گیرن رو خط بزنید .. و دور یک رشته رو به عنوان سر گروه اون رشته ها خط بکشید.. برای مثال پزشکی سرگروه رشته های ژنتیک ، اعضای مصنوعی ، نانوتکنولوژی ، ژنتیک و داروسازی قرار میگیره...4: وقتی که نهایتا لیستت رو به یک لیست کوچک تر تبدیل کردی وقت اینه که به تک تک مشاغل باقی مونده خیلی خوب فکر کنی.. درمورد آینده ی شغلی ، محیط فعالیت ، مباحثی که قراره توی دانشگاه بخونی و... تحقیق کنی و خودت رو در اون مشاغل ، و حین فعالیت تصور کنی و به این سوال جواب بدی : آیا این ، واقعا اون چیزیه که میخوای ؟
مثلا من طی این مرحله متوجه شدم که با اینکه به آشپزی علاقه دارم ، ولی دلم نمیخواد دنیام و دغدغه هام به اندازه ی دنیای یک آشپز باشه  ( حالا هرچقدر هم شفِ حرفه ای و موفقی بخواد باشه ..) و یا مثلا فهمیدم که با اینکه به معماری علاقه دارم ، و تاثیر فرهنگ ، تاریخ و جغرافیا  بر روی معماری کشورها یکی از موضوعات موردعلاقه ی منه.. اما واقعا دلم نمیخواد در آینده در زمینه فعالیت کنم . دلم نمیخواد شغلم و تمرکزم روی سازه ها و مصالح ساختمانی و.. معطوف باشه .. ضمن اینکه من ذاتا استعداد آنچنانی ای هم در زمینه نقاشی و طراحی و.. ندارم و وقتی مباحث و واحدهایی که طی این رشته تدریس میشه رو دیدم متوجه شدم که اصلا رشته ی معماری ، خلاصه میشه توی پروژه ها و پودمان ها و طراحی ها و ماکت سازی و... و خب اونجا بود که متوجه شدم این واقعا اون چیزی نیست که دلم بخواد..
و یا مثلا متوجه شدم که با وجود علاقه ای که به مسابقات فرمول 1 دارم دلم نمیخواد شغل آینده ام این باشه.. !

قدم بعدی اینه که خود آینده ات رو در مشاغلی که باقی مونده تصور کنه .. تصور کن یک روز کاری در فلان شغل برای تو قراره چطور بگذره .. صبح چه ساعتی و در کدوم نقطه از این دنیا از خواب بیدار میشی ؟ چه ساعتی باید بری سرکار ؟ آیا شغلت بی نهایت درآمد زاست و مسیر خونه تا محل کارت رو با بی ام دبلیو شخصیت قراره طی کنی ؟ یا نه.. ارزشی آنچنان برای مسائل قائل نیستی و تصور اینکه مسیر خونه تا  محل کارت رو در هوای آزاد با دوچرخه ات طی کنی برات لذت بخش تره ..؟ محل کارت قراره به چه شکل باشه .. آیا از اینکه به طور مدام با اقشار مختلف جامعه با سطح سواد مختلف در تعامل باشی اذیتت میکنه ؟ ترجیح میدی اطرافیانت اغلب افراد متخصص و تحصیلکرده باشن ؟... تا کی قراره سرکار بمونی ؟ ایا ترجیح با اتمام ساعت کاری شغلت هم برات تموم بشه و باق روز رو به تفریح و وقت گذروندن با خانواده بگذرونی ؟ یا نه دلت میخواد شغلت تماما زندگیت باشه و از اینکه تمام روز درگیر شغلت باشی راضی هستی... و ....

نهایتا لیستت رو لازمه که به چند مورد محدود ( نهایتا 3 تا) برسونی...  و برای تصمیم نهایی هم میتونی با خانواده ، مشاور ، روانشناس و یا هر شخصی که تو زندگیت خیلی قبولش داری مشورت کنی  و یا خودت با درنظر گرفتن فاکتورهایی مثل : درآمد ، علاقه ات به فعالیت های گروهی ، علاقه به صحبت و معاشرت با اقشار مختلف جامعه ، علاقه به تحصیل و ... یکی رو انتخاب کنی...

چیزی که خیلی مهمه اینه که هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه این فرآیند طولانی بشه... هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه به یک نتیجه ای برسی و مدت ها بعد به این نتیجه برسی که انتخاب اشتباهی کردی...
این روشی بود که به من شخصا خیلی خیلی کمک کرد...

در کنار این روش ،  این تست رو هم معرفی می کنم که به جرات میتونم بهترین تست شخصیت شناسی ای هستش که در زمینه انتخاب شغل و مسیر شغلی آینده وجود داره .. یک مقدار منتهی طولانیه و لازمه که تاحدودی به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشید : https://www.careerexplorer.com/career-test

من این تست رو قبل از انجام اون روشی که گفتم ، انجام دادم  و نتیجه اش رو آنچنان جدی نگرفتم ... بعد از اینکه به اون روشی که توضیح دادم تونستم موفق بشم که زمینه ی مورد علاقه ام برای فعالیت رو پیدا کنم متوجه شدم که نتیجه ی این تست بی نهاایت به اون چیزی که بعدا خودم با استفاده از اون روش پی بردم شبیه بود.. میتونم بگم چیزی حدود 90 % 

و در آخر.. جایی خونده بودم که استیو جابز ظاهرا گفته : همه ی ما در اعماق وجودمون .. از اون شغل و چیزی که واقعا بهش علاقه داریم ، مطلعیم [ فقط بنا به دلایل مختلف ، مثل خواسته ی خانواده ، جامعه و.. از پذیرشش مقاومت می کنیم .. ] 
موفق باشید...


خب دوست عزیز اون تست های تو متن ( همون که منظرتونه نتیجه نگرفتین )ظاهرا به چندتا سوال انگشت شمار جواب میدین ولی بعدا یه عالمه ایده میاد ذهنتون به همون چندتا اکتفا کردین واسه همینه جواب زیادی نگرفتین و اینو بگم عصاره متنتون ضمیمه کتاب اثر مرکب بود...*

----------


## the.lusifer

> *
> خب دوست عزیز اون تست های تو متن  ظاهرا به چندتا سوال انگشت شمار جوتاب میدین ولی بعدا یه عالمه ایده میاد ذهنتون به همون چندتا اکتفا کردین واسه همینه جواب زیادی نگرفتین و اینو بگم عصاره متنتون ضمیمه کتاب اثر مرکب بود...*


سلام.. 
حقیقتا من اصلا متوجه منظورتون نمیشم..
اثر مرکب رو هم تا به حال نخوندم متاسفانه.

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the.lusifer


سلام.. 
حقیقتا من اصلا متوجه منظورتون نمیشم..
اثر مرکب رو هم تا به حال نخوندم متاسفانه.


باشه بیخیال

*

----------


## reza2018

> بچه ها من گم شدم تو خودم نمیدونم علاقم چیه چیه که راضیم کنه پزشکی اینا که اصلا علاقه ندارم موندم چی میخوام رشته ها دیگه ام فکر میکنم دلمو میزنن باید پیشه کی برم بفهمه علاقم چیه مشاور یا روانشناس یا مشاور تحصیلی؟ لطفا بگید دارم دیوونه میشم الان دوازدهمم میخوام همین الان علاقمو پیدا کنمن 10 سال بعد پشیمون نشم خواهشا جواب بدید


به این سوال جواب بده :
فرض کن تمام پول های دنیا رو داری،حالا دنبال چه کاری میری؟

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام دوست عزیز..اولین چیزی که لازمه بدونی اینه که ، حسی که داری تجربه میکنی ، حس مشترک 99% انسان های روی زمینه...متاسفانه خیلی ها حتی تا آخرین روز عمرشون جواب این پرسش رو پیدا نمی کنن..مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که ما چشمامون رو باز می کنیم ، و میبینیم که یک فرصتی در اختیار ما گذاشته شده به اسم " شانس زندگی " .. یک زمان محدود ، به همراه یک سری منابع محدود ( خانواده ، شرایط اقتصادی ، آب سالم ، غذای سالم و کافی ، سیستم آموزشی ، و... ) ..و این شانس زندگی انقدر چیزِ عجیب .. و ارزشمندیه که مارو به این فکر فرو میبره که چطور باید ازش استفاده کنیم ، که هدر نره...تصمیم بی اندازه مهمیه .. انقدر مهم که ما ناخودآگاه تصمیم گیری در خصوص این مسئله رو به تعویق می اندازیم... میگیم بزار فعلا دبیرستانو تموم کنم .. هنوز وقت دارم .. بزار فعلا دیپلمو بگیرم.. بعدا بهش فکر می کنم.. بزار فعلا این رشته ای که خانوادم ازم میخوان رو بخونم.. تا مستقل بشم .. اون موقع تصمیم میگیرم.. بزار فعلا برم سر فلان کار.. دستم بره تو جیب خودم .. اختیارات خانواده برای دخالت توی زندگیم رو کم کنم.. بعدا تصمیم میگیرم...و چشم باز میکنیم میبینم 50 سالمون شده و هنوزم هیچ ایده ای درباره ی رسالتمون نداریم...همین پرسش از نظر من حتی منشاء شکل گیری بسیاری از ادیانه .. ادیانی که اومده و به جای ما تصمیم گیری کرده در خصوص رسالتمون.. بهمون دیکته میکنه که رسالتتون در این دنیا صرفا جلب رضایت خداونده.. و هرکس جز این تصمیمی بگیره دچار گمراهی و افسردگی میشه.. (دین و زندگی دهم ، درس 1 : هدف زندگی . ص 20 تا 21 ) میخوام بگم بی اندازه خوشبخت و خوش شانسی اگر این مسئله توی این سن ذهنت رو درگیر کرده و اصرار داری که همین الان به جوابش برسی .. پیشنهاد من به تو : اول از همه  : از جلد قربانی بودن در بیا ... این که خانوادم در این زمینه کم کاری کردن .. سیستم آموزشی فاسده .. کنکور گند زده به زندگیم.. دیگه دیر شده.. من وقتم رو هدر دادم... همه اینارو بریز دور... همین که جزو اون 45 % از افرادی بودی که امکان تحصیل تا انتهای مقطع متوسطه رو داشتن شانس فوق العاده ای بوده .. ( به نقل از یونیسف : https://www.dw.com/en/unesco-264-mil...ool/a-41084932 )2: یک لیست درست کن .. از تمام مشاغل و فعالیت ها و زمینه های شغلی ای که حتی 1% احساس میکنی برات جذاب  و جالبن.. اهمیتی نداره اگه حتی ذره ای به هم مرتبط نیستن. این یکی از کارایی بود که خودم انجام دادم ؛ لیست من شامل این این چندمورد می شد : معماری ، آشپزی ، علوم کامپیوتر ، داروسازی ، پزشکی ، برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، علوم اعصاب ، اعضای مصنوعی ، سینما ، اقتصاد ، حقوق ، زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی ، فیلم نامه نویسی ، زبان و ادبیات ایتالیایی ، بازی سازی ، قهرمانی مسابقات فرمول 1 (!) ، طراحی لباس ، نانوتکنولوژی ، فلسفه ، تاریخ ، روانشناسی ، طراحی سیستم های آموزشی...  و یک سری مشاغل و رشته های دیگه...3 : با یک نگاه گذرا به لیستت ( و حتی به لیست من .. ) میشه متوجه شد که خیلی از این مشاغل زیر مجموعه ی همدیگه هستن .. و با ورود به یکی از اون ها به راحتی میتونی بعدا وارد اون فیلد ها هم بشی ؛ برای مثال : شما با تحصیل در رشته ی پزشکی علاوه بر اینکه شانس تحصیل در رشته های تخصصی پزشکی ( مثل جراحی ، ارتوپدی ، بیهوشی، قلب ، داخلی و.. ) رو خواهید داشت ، میتونید وارد فیلدهایی مثل ژنتیک ، داروسازی ( منظور از داروسازی ، فرایند ساخت دارو هستش .. ) ، اعضای مصنوعی ، علوم اعصاب ، نانوتکنولوژی ( در حیطه پزشکی ) بشید..  و یا برای مثال شما اگه علوم و یا مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونید ، میتونید در حوزه های برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، نانوتکنولوژی و بازی سازی فعالیت کنید .. بنابراین اون رشته هایی که زیر مجموعه یک رشته ی دیگه قرار می گیرن رو خط بزنید .. و دور یک رشته رو به عنوان سر گروه اون رشته ها خط بکشید.. برای مثال پزشکی سرگروه رشته های ژنتیک ، اعضای مصنوعی ، نانوتکنولوژی ، ژنتیک و داروسازی قرار میگیره...4: وقتی که نهایتا لیستت رو به یک لیست کوچک تر تبدیل کردی وقت اینه که به تک تک مشاغل باقی مونده ( مشاغل سرگروه ) خیلی خوب فکر کنی.. درمورد آینده ی شغلی ، محیط فعالیت ، مباحثی که قراره توی دانشگاه بخونی و... تحقیق کنی و خودت رو در اون مشاغل ، و حین فعالیت تصور کنی و به این سوال جواب بدی : آیا این ، واقعا اون چیزیه که میخوای ؟مثلا من طی این مرحله متوجه شدم که با اینکه به آشپزی علاقه دارم ، ولی دلم نمیخواد دنیام و دغدغه هام به اندازه ی دنیای یک آشپز باشه  ( حالا هرچقدر هم شفِ حرفه ای و موفقی بخواد باشه ..) و یا مثلا فهمیدم که با اینکه به معماری علاقه دارم ، و تاثیر فرهنگ ، تاریخ و جغرافیا  بر روی معماری کشورها یکی از موضوعات موردعلاقه ی منه.. اما واقعا دلم نمیخواد در آینده در زمینه فعالیت کنم . دلم نمیخواد شغلم و تمرکزم روی سازه ها و مصالح ساختمانی و.. معطوف باشه .. ضمن اینکه من ذاتا استعداد آنچنانی ای هم در زمینه نقاشی و طراحی و.. ندارم و وقتی مباحث و واحدهایی که طی این رشته تدریس میشه رو دیدم متوجه شدم که اصلا رشته ی معماری ، خلاصه میشه توی پروژه ها و پودمان ها و طراحی ها و ماکت سازی و... و خب اونجا بود که متوجه شدم این واقعا اون چیزی نیست که دلم بخواد..و یا مثلا متوجه شدم که با وجود علاقه ای که به مسابقات فرمول 1 دارم دلم نمیخواد شغل آینده ام این باشه.. !قدم بعدی اینه که خود آینده ات رو در مشاغلی که باقی مونده تصور کنه .. تصور کن یک روز کاری در فلان شغل برای تو قراره چطور بگذره .. صبح چه ساعتی و در کدوم نقطه از این دنیا از خواب بیدار میشی ؟ چه ساعتی باید بری سرکار ؟ آیا شغلت بی نهایت درآمد زاست و مسیر خونه تا محل کارت رو با بی ام دبلیو شخصیت قراره طی کنی ؟ یا نه.. ارزشی آنچنان برای مسائل اینچنینی قائل نیستی و تصور اینکه مسیر خونه تا  محل کارت رو در هوای آزاد با دوچرخه ات طی کنی برات لذت بخش تره ..؟ محل کارت قراره به چه شکل باشه .. آیا از اینکه به طور مدام با اقشار مختلف جامعه با سطح سواد مختلف در تعامل باشی اذیتت میکنه ؟ ترجیح میدی اطرافیانت اغلب افراد متخصص و تحصیلکرده باشن ؟... تا کی قراره سرکار بمونی ؟ ایا ترجیح میدی با اتمام ساعت کاری شغلت هم برات تموم بشه و باق روز رو به تفریح و وقت گذروندن با خانواده بگذرونی ؟ یا نه دلت میخواد شغلت تماما زندگیت باشه و از اینکه تمام روز درگیر شغلت باشی راضی هستی... و ....نهایتا لیستت رو لازمه که به چند مورد محدود ( نهایتا 3 تا) برسونی...  و برای تصمیم نهایی هم میتونی با خانواده ، مشاور ، روانشناس و یا هر شخصی که تو زندگیت خیلی قبولش داری مشورت کنی  و یا خودت با درنظر گرفتن فاکتورهایی مثل : درآمد ، علاقه ات به فعالیت های گروهی ، علاقه به صحبت و معاشرت با اقشار مختلف جامعه ، علاقه به تحصیل و ... یکی رو انتخاب کنی...چیزی که خیلی مهمه اینه که هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه این فرآیند طولانی بشه... هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه به یک نتیجه ای برسی و مدت ها بعد به این نتیجه برسی که انتخاب اشتباهی کردی...این روشی بود که به من شخصا خیلی خیلی کمک کرد...در کنار این روش ،  این تست رو هم معرفی می کنم که به جرات میتونم بهترین تست شخصیت شناسی ای هستش که در زمینه انتخاب شغل و مسیر شغلی آینده وجود داره .. یک مقدار منتهی طولانیه و لازمه که تاحدودی به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشید : https://www.careerexplorer.com/career-testمن این تست رو قبل از انجام اون روشی که گفتم ، انجام دادم  و نتیجه اش رو آنچنان جدی نگرفتم ... بعد از اینکه به اون روشی که توضیح دادم تونستم موفق بشم که زمینه ی مورد علاقه ام برای فعالیت رو پیدا کنم متوجه شدم که نتیجه ی این تست بی نهاایت به اون چیزی که بعدا خودم با استفاده از اون روش پی بردم شبیه بود.. میتونم بگم چیزی حدود 90 % و در آخر.. جایی خونده بودم که استیو جابز ظاهرا گفته : همه ی ما در اعماق وجودمون .. از اون شغل و چیزی که واقعا بهش علاقه داریم ، مطلعیم [ فقط بنا به دلایل مختلف ، مثل خواسته ی خانواده ، جامعه و.. از پذیرشش مقاومت می کنیم .. ] موفق باشید...


تو فقط بنویس  :Yahoo (4):  من عاشق تک تک خط نوشته هاتم ^_^

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the.lusifer


سلام دوست عزیز..
اولین چیزی که لازمه بدونی اینه که ، حسی که داری تجربه میکنی ، حس مشترک 99% انسان های روی زمینه...
متاسفانه خیلی ها حتی تا آخرین روز عمرشون جواب این پرسش رو پیدا نمی کنن..
مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که ما چشمامون رو باز می کنیم ، و میبینیم که یک فرصتی در اختیار ما گذاشته شده به اسم " شانس زندگی " .. یک زمان محدود ، به همراه یک سری منابع محدود ( خانواده ، شرایط اقتصادی ، آب سالم ، غذای سالم و کافی ، سیستم آموزشی ، و... ) ..
و این شانس زندگی انقدر چیزِ عجیب .. و ارزشمندیه که مارو به این فکر فرو میبره که چطور باید ازش استفاده کنیم ، که هدر نره...
تصمیم بی اندازه مهمیه .. انقدر مهم که ما ناخودآگاه تصمیم گیری در خصوص این مسئله رو به تعویق می اندازیم... میگیم بزار فعلا دبیرستانو تموم کنم .. هنوز وقت دارم .. بزار فعلا دیپلمو بگیرم.. بعدا بهش فکر می کنم.. بزار فعلا این رشته ای که خانوادم ازم میخوان رو بخونم.. تا مستقل بشم .. اون موقع تصمیم میگیرم.. بزار فعلا برم سر فلان کار.. دستم بره تو جیب خودم .. اختیارات خانواده برای دخالت توی زندگیم رو کم کنم.. بعدا تصمیم میگیرم...
و چشم باز میکنیم میبینم 50 سالمون شده و هنوزم هیچ ایده ای درباره ی رسالتمون نداریم...
همین پرسش از نظر من حتی منشاء شکل گیری بسیاری از ادیانه .. ادیانی که اومده و به جای ما تصمیم گیری کرده در خصوص رسالتمون.. بهمون دیکته میکنه که رسالتتون در این دنیا صرفا جلب رضایت خداونده.. و هرکس جز این تصمیمی بگیره دچار گمراهی و افسردگی میشه.. (دین و زندگی دهم ، درس 1 : هدف زندگی . ص 20 تا 21 )
 میخوام بگم بی اندازه خوشبخت و خوش شانسی اگر این مسئله توی این سن ذهنت رو درگیر کرده و اصرار داری که همین الان به جوابش برسی .. پیشنهاد من به تو : 
اول از همه  : از جلد قربانی بودن در بیا ... این که خانوادم در این زمینه کم کاری کردن .. سیستم آموزشی فاسده .. کنکور گند زده به زندگیم.. دیگه دیر شده.. من وقتم رو هدر دادم... همه اینارو بریز دور... همین که جزو اون 45 % از افرادی بودی که امکان تحصیل تا انتهای مقطع متوسطه رو داشتن شانس فوق العاده ای بوده .. ( به نقل از یونیسف : https://www.dw.com/en/unesco-264-mil...ool/a-41084932 )

2: یک لیست درست کن .. از تمام مشاغل و فعالیت ها و زمینه های شغلی ای که حتی 1% احساس میکنی برات جذاب  و جالبن.. اهمیتی نداره اگه حتی ذره ای به هم مرتبط نیستن.
 این یکی از کارایی بود که خودم انجام دادم ؛ لیست من شامل این این چندمورد می شد : معماری ، آشپزی ، علوم کامپیوتر ، داروسازی ، پزشکی ، برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، علوم اعصاب ، اعضای مصنوعی ، سینما ، اقتصاد ، حقوق ، زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی ، فیلم نامه نویسی ، زبان و ادبیات ایتالیایی ، بازی سازی ، قهرمانی مسابقات فرمول 1 (!) ، طراحی لباس ، نانوتکنولوژی ، فلسفه ، تاریخ ، روانشناسی ، طراحی سیستم های آموزشی...  و یک سری مشاغل و رشته های دیگه...

3 : با یک نگاه گذرا به لیستت ( و حتی به لیست من .. ) میشه متوجه شد که خیلی از این مشاغل زیر مجموعه ی همدیگه هستن .. و با ورود به یکی از اون ها به راحتی میتونی بعدا وارد اون فیلد ها هم بشی ؛ برای مثال : شما با تحصیل در رشته ی پزشکی علاوه بر اینکه شانس تحصیل در رشته های تخصصی پزشکی ( مثل جراحی ، ارتوپدی ، بیهوشی، قلب ، داخلی و.. ) رو خواهید داشت ، میتونید وارد فیلدهایی مثل ژنتیک ، داروسازی ( منظور از داروسازی ، فرایند ساخت دارو هستش .. ) ، اعضای مصنوعی ، علوم اعصاب ، نانوتکنولوژی ( در حیطه پزشکی ) بشید..  و یا برای مثال شما اگه علوم و یا مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونید ، میتونید در حوزه های برنامه نویسی ، ژنتیک ، نانوتکنولوژی و بازی سازی فعالیت کنید .. 
بنابراین اون رشته هایی که زیر مجموعه یک رشته ی دیگه قرار می گیرن رو خط بزنید .. و دور یک رشته رو به عنوان سر گروه اون رشته ها خط بکشید.. برای مثال پزشکی سرگروه رشته های ژنتیک ، اعضای مصنوعی ، نانوتکنولوژی ، ژنتیک و داروسازی قرار میگیره...4: وقتی که نهایتا لیستت رو به یک لیست کوچک تر تبدیل کردی وقت اینه که به تک تک مشاغل باقی مونده ( مشاغل سرگروه ) خیلی خوب فکر کنی.. درمورد آینده ی شغلی ، محیط فعالیت ، مباحثی که قراره توی دانشگاه بخونی و... تحقیق کنی و خودت رو در اون مشاغل ، و حین فعالیت تصور کنی و به این سوال جواب بدی : آیا این ، واقعا اون چیزیه که میخوای ؟
مثلا من طی این مرحله متوجه شدم که با اینکه به آشپزی علاقه دارم ، ولی دلم نمیخواد دنیام و دغدغه هام به اندازه ی دنیای یک آشپز باشه  ( حالا هرچقدر هم شفِ حرفه ای و موفقی بخواد باشه ..) و یا مثلا فهمیدم که با اینکه به معماری علاقه دارم ، و تاثیر فرهنگ ، تاریخ و جغرافیا  بر روی معماری کشورها یکی از موضوعات موردعلاقه ی منه.. اما واقعا دلم نمیخواد در آینده در زمینه فعالیت کنم . دلم نمیخواد شغلم و تمرکزم روی سازه ها و مصالح ساختمانی و.. معطوف باشه .. ضمن اینکه من ذاتا استعداد آنچنانی ای هم در زمینه نقاشی و طراحی و.. ندارم و وقتی مباحث و واحدهایی که طی این رشته تدریس میشه رو دیدم متوجه شدم که اصلا رشته ی معماری ، خلاصه میشه توی پروژه ها و پودمان ها و طراحی ها و ماکت سازی و... و خب اونجا بود که متوجه شدم این واقعا اون چیزی نیست که دلم بخواد..
و یا مثلا متوجه شدم که با وجود علاقه ای که به مسابقات فرمول 1 دارم دلم نمیخواد شغل آینده ام این باشه.. !

قدم بعدی اینه که خود آینده ات رو در مشاغلی که باقی مونده تصور کنه .. تصور کن یک روز کاری در فلان شغل برای تو قراره چطور بگذره .. صبح چه ساعتی و در کدوم نقطه از این دنیا از خواب بیدار میشی ؟ چه ساعتی باید بری سرکار ؟ آیا شغلت بی نهایت درآمد زاست و مسیر خونه تا محل کارت رو با بی ام دبلیو شخصیت قراره طی کنی ؟ یا نه.. ارزشی آنچنان برای مسائل اینچنینی قائل نیستی و تصور اینکه مسیر خونه تا  محل کارت رو در هوای آزاد با دوچرخه ات طی کنی برات لذت بخش تره ..؟ محل کارت قراره به چه شکل باشه .. آیا از اینکه به طور مدام با اقشار مختلف جامعه با سطح سواد مختلف در تعامل باشی اذیتت میکنه ؟ ترجیح میدی اطرافیانت اغلب افراد متخصص و تحصیلکرده باشن ؟... تا کی قراره سرکار بمونی ؟ ایا ترجیح میدی با اتمام ساعت کاری شغلت هم برات تموم بشه و باق روز رو به تفریح و وقت گذروندن با خانواده بگذرونی ؟ یا نه دلت میخواد شغلت تماما زندگیت باشه و از اینکه تمام روز درگیر شغلت باشی راضی هستی... و ....

نهایتا لیستت رو لازمه که به چند مورد محدود ( نهایتا 3 تا) برسونی...  و برای تصمیم نهایی هم میتونی با خانواده ، مشاور ، روانشناس و یا هر شخصی که تو زندگیت خیلی قبولش داری مشورت کنی  و یا خودت با درنظر گرفتن فاکتورهایی مثل : درآمد ، علاقه ات به فعالیت های گروهی ، علاقه به صحبت و معاشرت با اقشار مختلف جامعه ، علاقه به تحصیل و ... یکی رو انتخاب کنی...

چیزی که خیلی مهمه اینه که هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه این فرآیند طولانی بشه... هیچ اشکالی نداره اگه به یک نتیجه ای برسی و مدت ها بعد به این نتیجه برسی که انتخاب اشتباهی کردی...
این روشی بود که به من شخصا خیلی خیلی کمک کرد...

در کنار این روش ،  این تست رو هم معرفی می کنم که به جرات میتونم بهترین تست شخصیت شناسی ای هستش که در زمینه انتخاب شغل و مسیر شغلی آینده وجود داره .. یک مقدار منتهی طولانیه و لازمه که تاحدودی به زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشید : https://www.careerexplorer.com/career-test

من این تست رو قبل از انجام اون روشی که گفتم ، انجام دادم  و نتیجه اش رو آنچنان جدی نگرفتم ... بعد از اینکه به اون روشی که توضیح دادم تونستم موفق بشم که زمینه ی مورد علاقه ام برای فعالیت رو پیدا کنم متوجه شدم که نتیجه ی این تست بی نهاایت به اون چیزی که بعدا خودم با استفاده از اون روش پی بردم شبیه بود.. میتونم بگم چیزی حدود 90 % 

و در آخر.. جایی خونده بودم که استیو جابز ظاهرا گفته : همه ی ما در اعماق وجودمون .. از اون شغل و چیزی که واقعا بهش علاقه داریم ، مطلعیم [ فقط بنا به دلایل مختلف ، مثل خواسته ی خانواده ، جامعه و.. از پذیرشش مقاومت می کنیم .. ] 
موفق باشید...


من کاملا حس میکنم بیشتر پست هایی که ارسال میکنین بدون منابع و برداشت صرفا خودتونه من نه کاری به جمهوری اسلامی دارم و نه کاری به ادیان دیگه ولی خدایی اگه میخواین بعضی حرفارو بزنین الکی بهم ربط ندین آخه ینی چی هیچ مدرکی ندارین ( دانش تخصصی تو یه رشته)میاین نقض میکنین که گفته شده رضایت خدارو بجویید و بس. و فکر میکنید رسالتتون زیر سوال رفته و برای شما تعیین تکلیف شده. دین تو این یک جمله خلاصه نمیشه یه مثال خیلی پیش پا افتاده: تو بیشتر مواقع ادم از یکی متنفره  یا خیلییی مشغله داره ولی طرف نیازمند کمکه ( هرکمکی)حتی اگه اون ادم خیییلی مهربون و انسان دوست هم باشه  ولی بازم انسانه و تو اون مواقع بدرد میخوره که بگی بخاطر رضایت خدا و انواع مثال دیگه همه که به عرفان نمیرسن باید چیزی باشه که  خیلی وقتا ادم کار اشتباهی از رو عصبانیت نکنه یه جهت یه مسیر. شما نمیتونین با این سطح دانشتون بیاین نقض کنین هزار فیلسوف و مدارک بالا دیدم خدا وکیلی به انداره شما فتوا ندادن و از جانب خودشون چیزیو زیر سوال نبردن یکم به خودتون شک کنین بد نیست.
پ.ن : واقعا نمیخوام اصلا با شما بحث کنم همین الآنشم مجبور شدم و حتی سلام هم نکردم چون مثل اینکه شما با انتقاد رو به رو بشین یا موافقتون نباشن و هی بحث ادامه دار شه توهین هایی مثل مازوخیزم و اینا میکنین . و اینم بگم من تو دین افراطی نیستم و هیچ تعصبی نسبت به دین ساختگی بعضیا ندارم و من با فلسفه و روانشناسی  و ... خدارو یافتم (نه اینکه دین پدرو اجدادم  رو تزریق بشه به ذهنم حتی من دین های دیگه رو مطالعه کردم از ماسون گرفته تا تناسخ و جالب اینه بعد یه دور دین های دنیارو گشتن خدارو یافتم( فقط خدا  الآن کاری به کدام پیغمبر و امام و ... ندارم ). بی علم صحبت نکنین صرفا بخاطر برداشت خودتون از موضوع .  امتیاز اولی که دادم چه اشتباهی... اولین قضاوت اشتبام تو عمرم... ) خدایی اگه میخوایین فقط حرف حرف خودتون باشه من نیستم و همینجا بحث تمومه.*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


به این سوال جواب بده :
فرض کن تمام پول های دنیا رو داری،حالا دنبال چه کاری میری؟


بفرما شد همون سوالاتی  که من  فرستادم*

----------


## the.lusifer

> *
> من کاملا حس میکنم بیشتر پست هایی که ارسال میکنین بدون منابع و برداشت صرفا خودتونه من نه کاری به جمهوری اسلامی دارم و نه کاری به ادیان دیگه ولی خدایی اگه میخواین بعضی حرفارو بزنین الکی بهم ربط ندین آخه ینی چی هیچ مدرکی ندارین ( دانش تخصصی تو یه رشته)میاین نقض میکنین که گفته شده رضایت خدارو بجویید و بس. و فکر میکنید رسالتتون زیر سوال رفته و برای شما تعیین تکلیف شده. دین تو این یک جمله خلاصه نمیشه یه مثال خیلی پیش پا افتاده: تو بیشتر مواقع ادم از یکی متنفره  یا خیلییی مشغله داره ولی طرف نیازمند کمکه ( هرکمکی)حتی اگه اون ادم خیییلی مهربون و انسان دوست هم باشه  ولی بازم انسانه و تو اون مواقع بدرد میخوره که بگی بخاطر رضایت خدا و انواع مثال دیگه همه که به عرفان نمیرسن باید چیزی باشه که  خیلی وقتا ادم کار اشتباهی از رو عصبانیت نکنه یه جهت یه مسیر. شما نمیتونین با این سطح دانشتون بیاین نقض کنین هزار فیلسوف و مدارک بالا دیدم خدا وکیلی به انداره شما فتوا ندادن و از جانب خودشون چیزیو زیر سوال نبردن یکم به خودتون شک کنین بد نیست.
> پ.ن : واقعا نمیخوام اصلا با شما بحث کنم همین الآنشم مجبور شدم و حتی سلام هم نکردم چون مثل اینکه شما با انتقاد رو به رو بشین یا موافقتون نباشن و هی بحث ادامه دار شه توهین هایی مثل مازوخیزم و اینا میکنین . و اینم بگم من تو دین افراطی نیستم و هیچ تعصبی نسبت به دین ساختگی بعضیا ندارم و من با فلسفه و روانشناسی  و ... خدارو یافتم (نه اینکه دین پدرو اجدادم  رو تزریق بشه به ذهنم حتی من دین های دیگه رو مطالعه کردم از ماسون گرفته تا تناسخ و جالب اینه بعد یه دور دین های دنیارو گشتن خدارو یافتم( فقط خدا  الآن کاری به کدام پیغمبر و امام و ... ندارم ). بی علم صحبت نکنین صرفا بخاطر برداشت خودتون از موضوع .  امتیاز اولی که دادم چه اشتباهی... اولین قضاوت اشتبام تو عمرم... ) خدایی اگه میخوایین فقط حرف حرف خودتون باشه من نیستم و همینجا بحث تمومه.*



باشه عزیزم :Y (393):

----------


## ifmvi

*من هم هیچوقت متوجه نشدم علاقم چیه ، اما خب راستش این روزا خیلی هم دنبالش نمیگردم . تصمیم گرفتم درس بخونم و با توجه به رتبه م انتخاب رشته کنم . خیلی به علاقه تکیه نکن . همه چیز توی علاقه خلاصه نمیشه . مجموعه ای از پارامترها باید در کنارِ هم قرار بگیرن تا در نهایت رشته و شغلت رو تعیین کنن . پس خیلی به خودت راجع به علاقه داشتن یا نداشتن سخت نگیر . موفق باشی*

----------


## sina_u

> سلام دوست عزیز..
> اولین چیزی که لازمه بدونی اینه که ، حسی که داری تجربه میکنی ، حس مشترک 99% انسان های روی زمینه...
> متاسفانه خیلی ها حتی تا آخرین روز عمرشون جواب این پرسش رو پیدا نمی کنن..
> مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که ما چشمامون رو باز می کنیم ، و میبینیم که یک فرصتی در اختیار ما گذاشته شده به اسم " شانس زندگی " .. یک زمان محدود ، به همراه یک سری منابع محدود ( خانواده ، شرایط اقتصادی ، آب سالم ، غذای سالم و کافی ، سیستم آموزشی ، و... ) ..
> و این شانس زندگی انقدر چیزِ عجیب .. و ارزشمندیه که مارو به این فکر فرو میبره که چطور باید ازش استفاده کنیم ، که هدر نره...
> تصمیم بی اندازه مهمیه .. انقدر مهم که ما ناخودآگاه تصمیم گیری در خصوص این مسئله رو به تعویق می اندازیم... میگیم بزار فعلا دبیرستانو تموم کنم .. هنوز وقت دارم .. بزار فعلا دیپلمو بگیرم.. بعدا بهش فکر می کنم.. بزار فعلا این رشته ای که خانوادم ازم میخوان رو بخونم.. تا مستقل بشم .. اون موقع تصمیم میگیرم.. بزار فعلا برم سر فلان کار.. دستم بره تو جیب خودم .. اختیارات خانواده برای دخالت توی زندگیم رو کم کنم.. بعدا تصمیم میگیرم...
> و چشم باز میکنیم میبینم 50 سالمون شده و هنوزم هیچ ایده ای درباره ی رسالتمون نداریم...
> همین پرسش از نظر من حتی منشاء شکل گیری بسیاری از ادیانه .. ادیانی که اومده و به جای ما تصمیم گیری کرده در خصوص رسالتمون.. بهمون دیکته میکنه که رسالتتون در این دنیا صرفا جلب رضایت خداونده.. و هرکس جز این تصمیمی بگیره دچار گمراهی و افسردگی میشه.. (دین و زندگی دهم ، درس 1 : هدف زندگی . ص 20 تا 21 )


البته 99 درصد مردم روی زمین این حسو ندارن چون نظام آموزشی در کشورهای پیشرفته تر تغییر کرده و بچه به مرور با علایقش آشنا میشه و در سردرگمی نیست و از سن 18 سالگی استقلالو تجربه میکنه و وارد زندگی میشه و دولت حمایتش میکنه برعکس ایران.

ولی بحث هایی مثل هدف زندگی و چگونگی به وجود اومدن انسان و سوالهایی شبیه این فکر هر کسیو مشغول کرده و میکنه.
و با اون قسمت حرفت که ادیان به همین صورت شکل گرفتن موافق هستم و فقط یک ایدئولوژی هستن که با پشتوانه سخن خدا ارائه شدن تا طرفدار پیدا کنن و بزرگترین کلاهی بوده که سر انسان رفته و بیشترین ضربه رو در سالیان دراز به تفکر بشری زده و هر نوع اندیشه پیشرفته تر و مخالف خودشو با زور و بهانه مخالفت با سخن خدا خفه کرده.

----------


## the.lusifer

> البته 99 درصد مردم روی زمین این حسو ندارن چون نظام آموزشی در کشورهای پیشرفته تر تغییر کرده و بچه به مرور با علایقش آشنا میشه و در سردرگمی نیست و از سن 18 سالگی استقلالو تجربه میکنه و وارد زندگی میشه و دولت حمایتش میکنه برعکس ایران.
> 
> ولی بحث هایی مثل هدف زندگی و چگونگی به وجود اومدن انسان و سوالهایی شبیه این فکر هر کسیو مشغول کرده و میکنه.
> و با اون قسمت حرفت که ادیان به همین صورت شکل گرفتن موافق هستم و فقط یک ایدئولوژی هستن که با پشتوانه سخن خدا ارائه شدن تا طرفدار پیدا کنن و بزرگترین کلاهی بوده که سر انسان رفته و بیشترین ضربه رو در سالیان دراز به تفکر بشری زده و هر نوع اندیشه پیشرفته تر و مخالف خودشو با زور و بهانه مخالفت با سخن خدا خفه کرده.



در مورد قسمت اول صحبت هاتون موافق نیستم : ) این سردرگمی رو افراد خیلی زیادی در جهان دارن تجربه می کنن .. کافیه عبارتی مثل i'am 18 and i dont know what to do with my life  رو تو گوگل سرچ کنید ..
با حجم عظیمی از سایت ها و فروم های پرسش و پاسخ روبه رو میشید که افراد مختلف سوال های مشابهی پرسیدن.. معرف ترین این سایت ها  quora هستش.. : 
https://www.quora.com/Im-18-years-ol...-wrong-with-me
به فهرست سوال های مرتبط در سمت راست سایت دقت کنید ..
و این تازه فقط یک سایت و این سوال ها هم سوال افرادی هستش که  وقتی 18 ساله بودن این سوال رو  پرسید.... این عدد رو شما اگه تغییر بدین به 19 ، 20 ، 30 ، 40 ... بازهم با همین نتایج رو به رو میشید...
ضمن اینکه توی همون کشورهای پیشرفته ای که عنوان کردین آمار خودکشی خیلی بالاست .. که این حس سردرگمی قطعا در این مسئله دخیله... ژاپن که الان مالک بهترین سیستم آموزشی دنیاست ، 30 امین کشور جهان از نظر تعداد بالای خودکشی هستش...
سوئد در جایگاه 32 ، آمریکا 34 ، فرانسه 48 و فنلاند که بازهم به سیستم فوق العاده آموزشیش معروفه در جایگاه  51 قرار داره.. که بین 183 کشور جهان جایگاه کمی نیست.

در مورد قسمت دوم صحبت هاتون.. من کاملا درک میکنم : ) و متوجه منظورتون هستم.. اما کاملا موافق نیستم..
شخصا به هیچ دین ، مذهب و فرقه ای  اعتقاد ندارم... همونطور که از صحبت هام معلومه..
اما صحبت شماهم در این مورد خیلی کلی و مطلق و بدون طبقه بندیه.. 
نظر شخص من اینه که بسیاری از اصلاحات بزرگ ، پیشرفت های بزرگ تمدن بشری ، بسیاری از آثار برجسته ی هنری ( به خصوص در دوره رنسانس ) در سایه دین انجام شده .. و صد البته بزرگ ترین کشتارها و حکومت های دیکتاتوری تاریخ ( مثلا در قرون وسطی ) با تکیه به دین شکل گرفت .. با مراجعه به تاریخ می شه کارکردهای دین رو به ابزاری برای توسعه ذهنی  بشر، روشی برای تثبیت اخلاق، شیوه‌ای برای تعالی روح انسان، ابزاری برای  نزدیکی به جامعه ایده آل انسانی و همینطور ابزاری قدرتمند برای ایجاد  دیکتاتوری و خفقان و فساد تقسیم بندی کرد.. البته سهم هرکدوم از این موارد  باید مورد مطالعه قرار بگیره ..  :Yahoo (105): 
در کل میخوام بگم به قول شاعر  :Yahoo (4):  کلی گویی آفت کلام است ..
 تعصب هم چیز خوبی نیست آنچنان  :Y (518):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


البته 99 درصد مردم روی زمین این حسو ندارن چون نظام آموزشی در کشورهای پیشرفته تر تغییر کرده و بچه به مرور با علایقش آشنا میشه و در سردرگمی نیست و از سن 18 سالگی استقلالو تجربه میکنه و وارد زندگی میشه و دولت حمایتش میکنه برعکس ایران.

ولی بحث هایی مثل هدف زندگی و چگونگی به وجود اومدن انسان و سوالهایی شبیه این فکر هر کسیو مشغول کرده و میکنه.
و با اون قسمت حرفت که ادیان به همین صورت شکل گرفتن موافق هستم و فقط یک ایدئولوژی هستن که با پشتوانه سخن خدا ارائه شدن تا طرفدار پیدا کنن و بزرگترین کلاهی بوده که سر انسان رفته و بیشترین ضربه رو در سالیان دراز به تفکر بشری زده و هر نوع اندیشه پیشرفته تر و مخالف خودشو با زور و بهانه مخالفت با سخن خدا خفه کرده.




سلام همیشه این مسئله بوده که هیچ چیزی در طول تاریخ به اندازه ی دین مردمو به کشت نداده ( بخاطر تعصب کورکورانه) ولی این دو مقوله رسالت فردی و اینکه سخن خدا جلوگیری کرده از سخنان پیشرفته تر یا خیر ، کاملا از هم جداست. ببینین... من نمیدونم برچه اساسی این حرفو میزنین ولی اینو بدونین  بخاطر ویران کردن یه موضوع و دوری ازش نباید اصلشو مخرب نشون بدیم و تا جایی که من بدونم تاکید شما بیشتر رو بی دینی بود ولی هرچیو می پسندین به عنوان قاعده و اصول درنیارین من چندین برابرشما منابع و افراد پیدا کردم ولی بعدش فهمیدم این راه و یا راه هارو رو من نباید ادامه بدم و درسته ادم اوایل و حتی مدت ها بعدش احساس بی قیدی و ازادی میکنه حتی کاذبش هم ولی در نهایت اون بی قیدی با حس پوچی همراه میشه  و من تنها این حسو درک نکردم افرادی رو که تو این راه میرن واسشون پیش میاد دین یعنی اعتقاد یعنی برنامه ای برای زندگی یعنی یه مسیر، انسان همیشه میخواد به چیزی یا کسی یا گروهی و...  تعلق داشته باشه . نباید یه مکتبی چیزیو به انحراف کشیدن یا افراط توش راه دادن از اون چیز به کلی  کینه و نفرت داشت باید عمق اون مسئله رو پیدا ودرست درک کرد... و هیچ وقت خدا مانع و محدودیتی برای خودشناسی و رسالت فردی قرار نده بلکه تاکید زیاد هم شده ولی چارچوب قرار داده برای رسالت و اهداف  اون چارچوب قوانینیه که نباید بخاطر اهداف خودمون به دیگران آسیب برسونیم یا بخاطر اهداف کوتاه مدت به زندگیمون لطمه وارد کنیم مثلا شما نمی تونین بزرگترین باند موادمخدر خاورمیانه رو تشکیل بدین یا برین عضو دارک وب بشین و تو اتاق رد روم بخاطر ارتقا و اعتماد بهتون سر ببرین  و ادعا کنین آزاد هستین و کسی هم نمیتونه جلوتونو بگیره.
پ.ن: همون حرفی که به یوزر قبلی هم گفتم اینجا هم میگم هر اعتقادی دارین اختیار خودتونه فقط تئوری کلی ندین این بحثا نیازمنده تخصص تو اون رشته هاست و من هم هیچ حدی در رابطه با اظهار نظر همه جانبه و نسخه پیچوندن و درست کردن قواعد ندارم فقط  بدونین هرکدام از ما تو یه واقعیتی هست مثل یه جاده و اون حقیقت کل هیچکس قادر به درکش نیست رو نمیتونین با واقعیت خودتون ترکیب کنین و تحویل مردم بدین هرحرفی میزنین بگین این نظر خودتونه و حرفاتون مبانی نیست( اگه هست یه سرچ چن ثانیه ای بزنین ببینین چقدددد زیاد مدارک دکترا تو رشته های دین و تعلیم و تربیت و الهیات و عرفان داریم از تمامی کشو را( دوباره تاکید میکنم کاری به فقه شیعه و سنی و حنفی و شافعی و ... وحقوق و اندیشه  و... ندارم .فقط خدا رو میگم نه شاخه های متنوع اسلام که هرکس چیزیو به اختیار انتخاب میکنه و حتی بعضیاش بخاطر ساختگی و انحراف متضاد هستن.) دیگه موضوع ادیان داره کش دار میشه تمومش کنیم بهتره .موفق باشید.*

----------


## be_quick

*بحث ادیان دیگه داره پیچیده میشه و ربطی نداره به این تایپک تا اینجا بسه و دیگه ادامه ندیم بهتره...*

----------


## sina_u

خیلی نمیخوام وارد بحث بشم چون اولا کنکور 2 ماه دیگه هست.
دوما اگه وارد بحث بشیم و حقایق هم گفته بشه فردا پاک میشه و تلف کردن وقت هست.
فقط چند نکته رو بگم
شما تعداد محصلینو ببین و تعداد سوالات اینچنینیو در این کشورها ببین ضمن اینکه تمام این مدرسه ها مشاور و روانشناس دارن و در سالهای مختلف بهشون مشاوره میدن.
کشور ما خیلی مونده از لحاظ نحوه آموزش به این کشورها برسه.
مسئله خودکشی به خیلی مسائل ربط داره از جمله امکانات رفاهی و ایجاد شادی در اون جامعه  که ما در جفتشون داریم به سمت سقوط میریم.
سوئد هم به مسائل آب و هواییش مربوط هست که باعث افسردگی میشه.
امار خودکشی یا هر آمار دیگه ای در کشورهای خودکامه قابل استناد نیست چون کاملا این آمار مخفی میشه.
آمار اقدام به خودکشی یا تجاوز به کودک در ایران بسیار بالاست ولی آمار درستی داده نمیشه یا اصلا پیگیری یا طرح شکایت نمیشه.
یک کشور میتونه در خیلی از مسائل جلو باشه ولی همیشه راه برای اصلاح و بهتر شدن باز هست ولی نه با تکیه بر دین بلکه با تکیه بر تفکرات پیشرفته تر و بهتر.
در دین از مسائل اخلاقی  استفاده شده برای موجه جلوه دادنش که این سخن خداست.مسائل اخلاقی همیشه بوده و دربارش صحبت شده و همیشه قابل پیشرفت هست و نیاز به به اینکه سخن خدا باشه  نداره.

برای اینکه مشخص بشه دین سخن خداست اول باید مشخص بشه اون پیامبری که آوردتش پیامبر خداست که تضادهای زیادی در این زمینه هست.
به خود کتابها هم از لحاظ مختلف ایرادهای زیادی از جمله علمی و اخلاقی  وارد هست یکم تحقیق کنین پیدا میکنین.

ایران هم همه مسلمان نیستن و اکثر مردم مسلمان نما هستن و فقط ادای مذهبی بودنو در میارن بدون درک درستی از مذهب. 
اسلام حقیقیو همون داعشی اجرا میکنه که سعی میکنه اسلامو مو به مو اجرا کنه.

درمورد تک تک این مسائل حرفهای بسیاری هست ولی هم وقت کم هست و هم فایده ای نداره چون اگه اثبات هم بکنی باز طرف مقابل انکار میکنه.

----------


## neutrino

> بچه ها من گم شدم تو خودم نمیدونم علاقم چیه چیه که راضیم کنه پزشکی اینا که اصلا علاقه ندارم موندم چی میخوام رشته ها دیگه ام فکر میکنم دلمو میزنن باید پیشه کی برم بفهمه علاقم چیه مشاور یا روانشناس یا مشاور تحصیلی؟ لطفا بگید دارم دیوونه میشم الان دوازدهمم میخوام همین الان علاقمو پیدا کنمن 10 سال بعد پشیمون نشم خواهشا جواب بدید


اگه همونطور که گفتی موضوع رضایت باشه که فردا یا یک سال بعد از انتخابت پشبمون نشی مشاور وروانشناسو ول کن با خودت فک کن ببین علاقه ات چیه؟
اینطوری به خودت بگو اگه من دغدغه مالی نداشته باشم( البته مثلا!) اگه کسی در انتخابم بهم فشار نیاره اگه کاری روکه دوس دارم بکنم و نتیجهی دلخواه بگیرم اون چیه؟ اصلا میخوای چی کار کنی فرض کن اومدی تو دنیا دست من وتو ام نیست حالا از چی خوشت میاد؟ من مثلا یه بنده خدایی میگفت میخوام برم میکرو بیولوژی بخونم تعجب نکردم بهش خندیدم! ولی بعد با خودم گفتم تو که اون نیستی. یا یکی دیگه کلاس نهم بود درس رو ول کرده رفته سراغ کار هرچی باهاش صحبت کردم دیدم دیوونه نشده بود که درس رو ول کرد بلکه انتخابی با فکر و اراده داشته.
خلاصه علاقه به چی داری اول پیداش کن بعد بیا به این فکر کن که چه جوری با تحصیل در این رشته کسب درآمد کنم؟ یا مثلا بقیه چیز ها فکر کن بعد که به نتیجه رسیدی برو با یه نفر که در اون باره میدونه وتوانایی مشورت دادن داره در میون بذار باید بدونی مشاور خوب نظرشو بهت تحمیل نمیکنه بلکه دید تورو نسبت به موضوع باز میکنه ونه تنها معایب بلکه مزایاش رو هم بهت میگه.

----------


## neutrino

> خیلی نمیخوام وارد بحث بشم چون اولا کنکور 2 ماه دیگه هست.
> دوما اگه وارد بحث بشیم و حقایق هم گفته بشه فردا پاک میشه و تلف کردن وقت هست.
> فقط چند نکته رو بگم
> شما تعداد محصلینو ببین و تعداد سوالات اینچنینیو در این کشورها ببین ضمن اینکه تمام این مدرسه ها مشاور و روانشناس دارن و در سالهای مختلف بهشون مشاوره میدن.
> کشور ما خیلی مونده از لحاظ نحوه آموزش به این کشورها برسه.
> مسئله خودکشی به خیلی مسائل ربط داره از جمله امکانات رفاهی و ایجاد شادی در اون جامعه  که ما در جفتشون داریم به سمت سقوط میریم.
> سوئد هم به مسائل آب و هواییش مربوط هست که باعث افسردگی میشه.
> امار خودکشی یا هر آمار دیگه ای در کشورهای خودکامه قابل استناد نیست چون کاملا این آمار مخفی میشه.
> آمار اقدام به خودکشی یا تجاوز به کودک در ایران بسیار بالاست ولی آمار درستی داده نمیشه یا اصلا پیگیری یا طرح شکایت نمیشه.
> ...


برو پی کارت علاقه به رشته تحصیلی به این حرفای تو ربطش چی چی بود؟ داعش مو به مو دیگه چیه اینو ول کن علاقه چه ربطی به سیستم آموزشی بقیه کشور ها داره؟؟؟؟؟
بهت پیشنهاد میدم یکم یکم  آره فقط یهههههههه کم فکر کنی چون از بس فکر کردن مهمه وارزش اندیشه بالاست که فرمودن یک ساعت تفکر بهتر از70 سال عبادت است اونم عبادت داعشی مثل تو.

----------


## sina_u

> برو پی کارت علاقه به رشته تحصیلی به این حرفای تو ربطش چی چی بود؟ داعش مو به مو دیگه چیه اینو ول کن علاقه چه ربطی به سیستم آموزشی بقیه کشور ها داره؟؟؟؟؟
> بهت پیشنهاد میدم یکم یکم  آره فقط یهههههههه کم فکر کنی چون از بس فکر کردن مهمه وارزش اندیشه بالاست که فرمودن یک ساعت تفکر بهتر از70 سال عبادت است اونم عبادت داعشی مثل تو.


پیشنهادتو برای خودت نگه دار.

----------


## the.lusifer

امان از جهل..
ثانیه به ثانیه بودن توی این انجمن حالم رو خراب تر میکنه...

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


خیلی نمیخوام وارد بحث بشم چون اولا کنکور 2 ماه دیگه هست.
دوما اگه وارد بحث بشیم و حقایق هم گفته بشه فردا پاک میشه و تلف کردن وقت هست.
فقط چند نکته رو بگم
شما تعداد محصلینو ببین و تعداد سوالات اینچنینیو در این کشورها ببین ضمن اینکه تمام این مدرسه ها مشاور و روانشناس دارن و در سالهای مختلف بهشون مشاوره میدن.
کشور ما خیلی مونده از لحاظ نحوه آموزش به این کشورها برسه.
مسئله خودکشی به خیلی مسائل ربط داره از جمله امکانات رفاهی و ایجاد شادی در اون جامعه  که ما در جفتشون داریم به سمت سقوط میریم.
سوئد هم به مسائل آب و هواییش مربوط هست که باعث افسردگی میشه.
امار خودکشی یا هر آمار دیگه ای در کشورهای خودکامه قابل استناد نیست چون کاملا این آمار مخفی میشه.
آمار اقدام به خودکشی یا تجاوز به کودک در ایران بسیار بالاست ولی آمار درستی داده نمیشه یا اصلا پیگیری یا طرح شکایت نمیشه.
یک کشور میتونه در خیلی از مسائل جلو باشه ولی همیشه راه برای اصلاح و بهتر شدن باز هست ولی نه با تکیه بر دین بلکه با تکیه بر تفکرات پیشرفته تر و بهتر.
در دین از مسائل اخلاقی  استفاده شده برای موجه جلوه دادنش که این سخن خداست.مسائل اخلاقی همیشه بوده و دربارش صحبت شده و همیشه قابل پیشرفت هست و نیاز به به اینکه سخن خدا باشه  نداره.

برای اینکه مشخص بشه دین سخن خداست اول باید مشخص بشه اون پیامبری که آوردتش پیامبر خداست که تضادهای زیادی در این زمینه هست.
به خود کتابها هم از لحاظ مختلف ایرادهای زیادی از جمله علمی و اخلاقی  وارد هست یکم تحقیق کنین پیدا میکنین.

ایران هم همه مسلمان نیستن و اکثر مردم مسلمان نما هستن و فقط ادای مذهبی بودنو در میارن بدون درک درستی از مذهب. 
اسلام حقیقیو همون داعشی اجرا میکنه که سعی میکنه اسلامو مو به مو اجرا کنه.

درمورد تک تک این مسائل حرفهای بسیاری هست ولی هم وقت کم هست و هم فایده ای نداره چون اگه اثبات هم بکنی باز طرف مقابل انکار میکنه.


تو کل تاریخ بشریت امثال شما زیاد بوده
در واقع خدا خودش گفته بذارید تو حال خودشون باشن
اینم یه نمونه(واسه اونایی که قبول دارن)
*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the.lusifer


امان از جهل..
ثانیه به ثانیه بودن توی این انجمن حالم رو خراب تر میکنه...


**امان از ادمای ادعا دار روشنفکرنما حرفای قشنگ  فقط در حد حرف بمونه جاش تو کتابه ... همه تو جهالت به سر میبرن فقط شما دانایین .... اصلا همینکه به عقاید بقیه بگین جهل خودش جهل محسوب میشه ( میدونی یکی از گروه ها که خیلی از هوش استفاده کردن برای بنیانش ولی خب خیلی مخربه چه افکاریو پیش گرفته؟ هرکی با هر عقایدی میره تو اون گروه دو نفر ظاهرا باهم تضاده عقایدشون ولی اون گروه درکل با این همه عقاید تضاد نیس انگار همه چیزه و انگار هیچ چیز نیست!!! و به کسانی که بقیه رو جاهل فرض میکنن و هییی بحث میکنن هر هر میخندن و کاری بهشون ندارن و فقط از این افرادا جمع میکنن... پس بیخیال شین والا میگین تعصبی ندارین ولی خیلی پیگیرین...) . راستی شما که میگفتین این انجمن کم میاین و اگه بیاین خیلی مهم میشه امتیاز و آرا موافق و ... و از درس عقب میمونین و میگفتین معمولا جواب نمیدین  به هیچ پستی ...چرا میاین ؟ و انقد بقیه رو تا حد تصورات خودتون  پاییین میارین و تحقیر میکنین و ادعای روشنفکری میکنین والا ما و بقیه هم هم در حد چن سمینار چن ساعته حرفای به ظاهر روشنفکرانه بلدیم  بگیم ولی تحقیر نمی کنیم یا حداقل اندازه شما... . تمومش کنید این فضای تهوع آورو. 
پ.ن: کاری ندارم منظورتون کی بوده هرکی بوده حق این توهیناتو ندارین و همون حرف خودتون که گفتین  انجمن سمیه بهش عمل کنین و  دیگه بیشتر از این سمیش نکنین نکنه میخواین سم پاشی کنین با تحقیرا و حرفای به ظاهر روشنفکرانتون...این  آخرین بحثم  و پستم با شما بود*

----------


## the.lusifer

> *امان از ادمای ادعا دار روشنفکرنما حرفای قشنگ  فقط در حد حرف بمونه جاش تو کتابه ... همه تو جهالت به سر میبرن فقط شما دانایین .... اصلا همینکه به عقاید بقیه بگین جهل خودش جهل محسوب میشه ( میدونی یکی از گروه ها که خیلی از هوش استفاده کردن برای بنیانش ولی خب خیلی مخربه چه افکاریو پیش گرفته؟ هرکی با هر عقایدی میره تو اون گروه دو نفر ظاهرا باهم تضاده عقایدشون ولی اون گروه درکل با این همه عقاید تضاد نیس انگار همه چیزه و انگار هیچ چیز نیست!!! و به کسانی که بقیه رو جاهل فرض میکنن و هییی بحث میکنن هر هر میخندن و کاری بهشون ندارن و فقط از این افرادا جمع میکنن... پس بیخیال شین والا میگین تعصبی ندارین ولی خیلی پیگیرین...) . راستی شما که میگفتین این انجمن کم میاین و اگه بیاین خیلی مهم میشه امتیاز و آرا موافق و ... و از درس عقب میمونین و میگفتین معمولا جواب نمیدین  به هیچ پستی ...چرا میاین ؟ و انقد بقیه رو تا حد تصورات خودتون  پاییین میارین و تحقیر میکنین و ادعای روشنفکری میکنین والا ما و بقیه هم هم در حد چن سمینار چن ساعته حرفای به ظاهر روشنفکرانه بلدیم  بگیم ولی تحقیر نمی کنیم یا حداقل اندازه شما... . تمومش کنید این فضای تهوع آورو. 
> پ.ن: کاری ندارم منظورتون کی بوده هرکی بوده حق این توهیناتو ندارین و همون حرف خودتون که گفتین  انجمن سمیه بهش عمل کنین و  دیگه بیشتر از این سمیش نکنین نکنه میخواین سم پاشی کنین با تحقیرا و حرفای به ظاهر روشنفکرانتون...این  آخرین بحثم  و پستم با شما بود*



: ))))
چی بگم اخه من به شما ؟ : )
من نمیدونم مشکلت چیه با من شما : ) شما حتی اون پست اول من زیر این تاپیک رو هم زحمت نکشیدی یک دور با دقت مطالعه کنی .. و بعد  حمله کنی واسه نقل قول گرفتن و نقد کردن و جبهه گرفتن ...
نقل گرفتی گفتی : *
خب دوست عزیز اون تست های تو  متن ( همون که منظرتونه نتیجه نگرفتین )ظاهرا به چندتا سوال انگشت شمار  جواب میدین ولی بعدا یه عالمه ایده میاد ذهنتون به همون چندتا اکتفا کردین  واسه همینه جواب زیادی نگرفتین و اینو بگم عصاره متنتون ضمیمه کتاب اثر  مرکب بود...

*آخه من کجای صحبتم گفتم از تست نتیجه نگرفتم ؟؟! : ))) حتی مشابه این جمله رو هم من به کار نبردم توی متنم.. که بخوام بگم : اُکی .. شما احتمالا منظور من رو از این جمله اشتباه متوجه شدین...
وقتی انقدر سطحی و گذری و بدون ذره ای توجه و تمرکز متن بقیه رو می خونید و واسه جبهه گرفتن و حمله کردن به بقیه ( فارغ از اینکه چی گفتن و چه هدفی داشتن از اون گفته ) حتی لحظه ای نمیتونی صبر کنی انتظار نداشته باش بقیه هم ذره ای برای صحبت های شما احترام قائل باشن..
از وقتی این تاپیک زده شده مدام در حال حمله کردنی به بقیه .. ! واقعا زشته !! خیلی زشته !
همه دارن در کمال صلح و آرامش نظراتشون رو با دیدگاه های متفاوت بیان می کنن .. این وسط اتفاقا تنها کسی که ادعای روشنفکری داره و سعی داره نظرش رو به بقیه تحمیل کنه شمایی !!
از 30 تا پست زیر این تایپک 15 تاش مال شماست !! اون وقت من زیاد میام ؟؟ من دارم برای کنکور 1400 میخونم.. ولی شما همونی هستی که یه نفر گفت :" تو این انجمن تاحالا هیچکس هیچی نشده " برداشتی اینو نوشتی رو کاغذ ، عکس گرفتی ازش  آپلودش کردی ، فرستادی واسه اون شخص... فقط و فقط برای اینکه بگی : بعد اعلام نتایج ثابت میکنم که اشتباه میکنی ؟؟! 
از دیروز نشد یه نفر زیر این تاپیک پست بزاره و بهش حمله نکنی !
طرف اومده گفته فلان سوال رو از خودت بپرس.. نقل گرفتی گفتی : خب منم که همینو گفتم !! یعنی حتی به ایشونم رحم نکردی ! چیو میخوای ثابت کنی ؟؟! 
جمع کن دیگه خودتو !! اه..

----------


## Nerd_Girl

قرار بود به استاتر کمک کنیم که چه طوری علاقه شو پیدا کنه اما دیدین به کجا رسیدیم ؟ شاید الان درکش راحت تر باشه خودشناسی چیزی نیست که بشه با چند تا سایت و کتاب چند جلسه مشاوره بهش رسید فیزیک نیست که با چند تا فرمول به جواب مشخص رسید، توی مسیر عقاید مختلفی وجود داره درست یا غلط معلوم نیست برا همین گفتم استارتر هرچه قدر سمتش بره ممکنه بیشتر گیج بشه وگرنه به قشر خاصی توهین نکردم .لطفا همینجا بحث رو تموم کنین و دیگه ادامه ندین

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi0


خدا خودش گفته؟ چه جوری میتونی ثابت کنی حرف های این کتاب رو خدا گفته؟ چه جوری میتونی مطمئن باشی این کتاب طی این ۱۴۰۰ سال تغییر نکرده؟ چه جوری میتونی مطمئن باشی شخصی به اسم محمد واقعا وجود داشته؟البته حق داری! اگه تو یه خانواده ی مسیحی یا یهودی به دنیا اومده بودی با همین اطمینان! درباره ی حق بودن انجیل و تورات حرف میزدی.


بله قطعا همینکارو میکردم درست عین اسکاول شین
اصول کلی هر دین انسانیته و ایمان به خدا چه مسیحی چه یهودی 
حالا اگه من یه مسیجی بودم و میگفتم حضرت مسیح اینو فرموندند باز میگفتی کو رفرنس؟ اصلا انجیل که چندین نسخه اس کدومو میگی؟
 اونایی که بخوان میفهمن شرط میبندم یه کلمه ام از این کتابای مقدسو نخوندی فقط همونجا که نوشته آنها نخواهند فهمید
تامام*

----------


## Nerd_Girl

استارتربهتره در کنار شناخت خودش و پیدا کردن علاقه اش سعی کنه کشورشم بیشتر بشناسه یکی از همکلاسیای دبیرستانم عشق ریاضی فیزیک بود انقدر پافشاری کرد که سه نفر تکمیل ظرفیت برداشتن تا کلاس با ۵ دانش آموز تشکیل بشه تو کنکور هوافضا صنعتی شریف آورد اما بعد دو سال انصراف داد تا کنکور تجربی بده وقتی از خودش پرسیدم با وجود این همه علاقه و پافشاری که قبلا داشته چرا انصراف داده گفت که تو دانشگاه متوجه شده بازار کار خوبی تو این رشته برا دخترا وجود نداره حتی به خاطر تحریما نمیتونه تو این رشته اپلای کنه و خواسته کنکور تجربی بده برا سه رشته تاپ ! خودم هم تو دبیرستان میدیدم که به زیست علاقه داره حتی بهتر از ما تجربیا بلده آخرش به این نتیجه رسیده بره سراغ علاقه ای که به دردش میخوره هرچند که شدت علاقه اش به اندازه ی ریاضی نبوده  پ.ن:من از بازار کار هوافضا خبر ندارم و فقط از زبون اون همکلاسی شنیدم خوب نیست

----------


## Arbba

قشنگ توی این تاپیک میشه فهمید که افراد مذهبی و غیز مذهبی به خاطر اعتقاد سرسختی که دارن نمیتونن باهم صحبت کنن و سریع اماده حمله کردن میشن یه مشکلی ک ما ایرانیا داریم اینه که نمیتونم تشخیص بدیم کجا یه بحثو تموم کنیم و دیگ اهمیتی ندیم اولین جنبه خودشناسی اینه که ببینی میخای تو جهان کجا وایسی یه ادم معمولی یا یه ادم مضخرف؟این سوال ک جواب دادی تو همون حیطه برو تحقیق کن موفقاش چطورین اینطوری راحت تر الگو برداری میکنید و مسیر براتون مشخص تر میشه لطفا هم این موضوعات علمی که پرسیده میشه رو با بحث دین قاطی نکنید ممنون :Yahoo (112):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the.lusifer


: ))))
چی بگم اخه من به شما ؟ : )
من نمیدونم مشکلت چیه با من شما : ) شما حتی اون پست اول من زیر این تاپیک رو هم زحمت نکشیدی یک دور با دقت مطالعه کنی .. و بعد  حمله کنی واسه نقل قول گرفتن و نقد کردن و جبهه گرفتن ...
نقل گرفتی گفتی : 
خب دوست عزیز اون تست های تو  متن ( همون که منظرتونه نتیجه نگرفتین )ظاهرا به چندتا سوال انگشت شمار  جواب میدین ولی بعدا یه عالمه ایده میاد ذهنتون به همون چندتا اکتفا کردین  واسه همینه جواب زیادی نگرفتین و اینو بگم عصاره متنتون ضمیمه کتاب اثر  مرکب بود...

آخه من کجای صحبتم گفتم از تست نتیجه نگرفتم ؟؟! : ))) حتی مشابه این جمله رو هم من به کار نبردم توی متنم.. که بخوام بگم : اُکی .. شما احتمالا منظور من رو از این جمله اشتباه متوجه شدین...
وقتی انقدر سطحی و گذری و بدون ذره ای توجه و تمرکز متن بقیه رو می خونید و واسه جبهه گرفتن و حمله کردن به بقیه ( فارغ از اینکه چی گفتن و چه هدفی داشتن از اون گفته ) حتی لحظه ای نمیتونی صبر کنی انتظار نداشته باش بقیه هم ذره ای برای صحبت های شما احترام قائل باشن..
از وقتی این تاپیک زده شده مدام در حال حمله کردنی به بقیه .. ! واقعا زشته !! خیلی زشته !
همه دارن در کمال صلح و آرامش نظراتشون رو با دیدگاه های متفاوت بیان می کنن .. این وسط اتفاقا تنها کسی که ادعای روشنفکری داره و سعی داره نظرش رو به بقیه تحمیل کنه شمایی !!
از 30 تا پست زیر این تایپک 15 تاش مال شماست !! اون وقت من زیاد میام ؟؟ من دارم برای کنکور 1400 میخونم.. ولی شما همونی هستی که یه نفر گفت :" تو این انجمن تاحالا هیچکس هیچی نشده " برداشتی اینو نوشتی رو کاغذ ، عکس گرفتی ازش  آپلودش کردی ، فرستادی واسه اون شخص... فقط و فقط برای اینکه بگی : بعد اعلام نتایج ثابت میکنم که اشتباه میکنی ؟؟! 
از دیروز نشد یه نفر زیر این تاپیک پست بزاره و بهش حمله نکنی !
طرف اومده گفته فلان سوال رو از خودت بپرس.. نقل گرفتی گفتی : خب منم که همینو گفتم !! یعنی حتی به ایشونم رحم نکردی ! چیو میخوای ثابت کنی ؟؟! 
جمع کن دیگه خودتو !! اه..


ای خدا... هی میگم باهاتون بحث نمی کنم ولی از اون جایی که جواب ندادن باعث میشه خیلیا فکر کنن طرف حرفی واسش نمونده و موافق حرف مقابله تصمیم گرفتم نقل کنم... من مشکل شخصی با شما ندارم مشکل با اون سری ادما دارم تا حوصلشون هست بحثو ادامه میدن با ظاهر محترمانه بعدش شروع میکنن به بازم محترمانه توهین کردن ببخشیدا ولی یکی به شما بگه هنوز 18 سالتونه تازه! یه عالمه مونده با تفکرات جدید اشنا شین ولی میاین به افکارات بقیه میگین جهل  بخاطر اینکه مثل شما نیس عقایدشون چی میگین!!  عزیزم من هیچ ادعایی ندارم بخاطر اون نوشته حتی بالا اون کاغذ هم نوشتم که من اصلا معلوم نیس اون رشته های تاپو قبول شم ولی تلاشمو واقعا میکنم ( شاید ساعتم کم شده ولی واقعا چون واسه یه درصد خوب میخونم درصدام امروزهم  تو قلم چی خیلی بهتر شده بود و نیازی به توضیح واسه شما نیس) حتی از این تیکه حرفتون معلومه میخواین طرفو ( یعنی من )خردو خاشاک کنین  با اینکه بی ربطه موضوع اون کاغذ و بحث الآن ولی بدونین هیچکس نمیتونه منو ناراحت کنه ( چه برسه به مجازی) و نگفتم به طرف بهت ثابت میکنم قبولیمو  گفتم واقعا اینبار تلاش میکنم. دوما عزیز من از اون موقع تا حالا من همش گفتم کلی نظر ندین راجب دین و عقاید و هرکس واسه خودش کجاش تحمیل بود؟ ( باورنمیکنین برین بدون ویرایش چن پست بالاتره) و حمله نکردم که خوب بد زشتو یادم بدین این شماین عقایدتونو با پستای غیرمرتبط ترکیب میکنین و باید حرف حرف خودتون باشه . سوم اینکه وقتی استارتر منو نقل کرد و گفت این چیزا چرته شما موافق بودین و وقتی نقلشون کردم گفتم علم روانشناسییه شما مخالف بودین( یه رفع ابهام اینجا کنم  خدایی اصلا واسم مهم نیس رای مخالفو اینارو اتفاقا از امکانات خیلی خوبه انجمنه فقط بخاطر این توضیح دادم گفتین من کجا گفتم ازش نتیجه نگرفتم  و من هم نقلتون کردم بهتون هم حمله نکردم (یکم ازادعای ادب تون  اینجا لازمه واقعا خجالت نمیکشین هزار بار گفتین حمله؟ ) . اون کاربری که گفتم ،*شد همون سوال من *و ایموجی خنده فرستادم  یعنی شد همون حرف من که خیلیا مخالف بودن ،خنده به نظر شما حمله ست؟؟ خیلی درگیرین همه چیو حمله میبینین...
پ.ن: من دقیق خوندم متنو عزیزم نمیام متنتو حفظ کنم زیرشاخه هاشو که و حتی تا ماه ها اگه تایپک هم حذف شه یادم میمونه( بدون اغراق). و 15 پست هم اگه مربوطه به من ، من مثل شما ادعای سمی بودن انجمنو و جواب ندادن به بقیه رو ندارم و نگفتم ماهی چن بار میام اتفاقا 99% شبا این انجمن پست گذاشتمو و میزارم تو تایپکم و گزارش و سوالاتی که شاید از هم بپرسیم و  بعضی وقتا تو تایپکای دیگه هم فعالیت دارم و از شما  ترس و خجالتی ندارم . من مثل بقیه نیستم اگر هم نقل نکنی نمیگم اها پس حق با من بود چون اگه یک ویژگی شما رو شناخته باشم اینه که حرف حرف خودتونه و خواهشا همینجا بحثو تموم کنیم چون اسمونم بیاد زمین من و شما به هییییچ توافقی نمی رسیم جز اینکه بس کنیم بحثو. موفق باشید.*

----------


## Arbba

> *
> ای خدا... هی میگم باهاتون بحث نمی کنم ولی از اون جایی که جواب ندادن باعث میشه خیلیا فکر کنن طرف حرفی واسش نمونده و موافق حرف مقابله تصمیم گرفتم نقل کنم... من مشکل شخصی با شما ندارم مشکل با اون سری ادما دارم تا حوصلشون هست بحثو ادامه میدن با ظاهر محترمانه بعدش شروع میکنن به بازم محترمانه توهین کردن ببخشیدا ولی یکی به شما بگه هنوز 18 سالتونه تازه! یه عالمه مونده با تفکرات جدید اشنا شین ولی میاین به افکارات بقیه میگین جهل  بخاطر اینکه مثل شما نیس عقایدشون چی میگین!!  عزیزم من هیچ ادعایی ندارم بخاطر اون نوشته حتی بالا اون کاغذ هم نوشتم که من اصلا معلوم نیس اون رشته های تاپو قبول شم ولی تلاشمو واقعا میکنم ( شاید ساعتم کم شده ولی واقعا چون واسه یه درصد خوب میخونم درصدام امروزهم  تو قلم چی خیلی بهتر شده بود و نیازی به توضیح واسه شما نیس) حتی از این تیکه حرفتون معلومه میخواین طرفو ( یعنی من )خردو خاشاک کنین  با اینکه بی ربطه موضوع اون کاغذ و بحث الآن ولی بدونین هیچکس نمیتونه منو ناراحت کنه ( چه برسه به مجازی) و نگفتم به طرف بهت ثابت میکنم قبولیمو  گفتم واقعا اینبار تلاش میکنم. دوما عزیز من از اون موقع تا حالا من همش گفتم کلی نظر ندین راجب دین و عقاید و هرکس واسه خودش کجاش تحمیل بود؟ ( باورنمیکنین برین بدون ویرایش چن پست بالاتره) و حمله نکردم که خوب بد زشتو یادم بدین این شماین عقایدتونو با پستای غیرمرتبط ترکیب میکنین و باید حرف حرف خودتون باشه . سوم اینکه وقتی استارتر منو نقل کرد و گفت این چیزا چرته شما موافق بودین و وقتی نقلشون کردم گفتم علم روانشناسییه شما مخالف بودین( یه رفع ابهام اینجا کنم  خدایی اصلا واسم مهم نیس رای مخالفو اینارو اتفاقا از امکانات خیلی خوبه انجمنه فقط بخاطر این توضیح دادم گفتین من کجا گفتم ازش نتیجه نگرفتم  و من هم نقلتون کردم بهتون هم حمله نکردم (یکم ازادعای ادب تون  اینجا لازمه واقعا خجالت نمیکشین هزار بار گفتین حمله؟ ) . اون کاربری که گفتم ،*شد همون سوال من *و ایموجی خنده فرستادم  یعنی شد همون حرف من که خیلیا مخالف بودن ،خنده به نظر شما حمله ست؟؟ خیلی درگیرین همه چیو حمله میبینین...
> پ.ن: من دقیق خوندم متنو عزیزم نمیام متنتو حفظ کنم زیرشاخه هاشو که و حتی تا ماه ها اگه تایپک هم حذف شه یادم میمونه( بدون اغراق). و 15 پست هم اگه مربوطه به من ، من مثل شما ادعای سمی بودن انجمنو و جواب ندادن به بقیه رو ندارم و نگفتم ماهی چن بار میام اتفاقا 99% شبا این انجمن پست گذاشتمو و میزارم تو تایپکم و گزارش و سوالاتی که شاید از هم بپرسیم و  بعضی وقتا تو تایپکای دیگه هم فعالیت دارم و از شما  ترس و خجالتی ندارم . من مثل بقیه نیستم اگر هم نقل نکنی نمیگم اها پس حق با من بود چون اگه یک ویژگی شما رو شناخته باشم اینه که حرف حرف خودتونه و خواهشا همینجا بحثو تموم کنیم چون اسمونم بیاد زمین من و شما به هییییچ توافقی نمی رسیم جز اینکه بس کنیم بحثو. موفق باشید.*


سن انسان هیچ ربطی به شعور و افکار و اعتقادات اون شخص نداره بلکه تنها نشون میده که ارگان های بدنش چقدر کار کردن تاحالا یا نشون دهنده چرخش سیاراته همین وبس دوست عزیز

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Arbba


سن انسان هیچ ربطی به شعور و افکار و اعتقادات اون شخص نداره بلکه تنها نشون میده که ارگان های بدنش چقدر کار کردن تاحالا یا نشون دهنده چرخش سیاراته همین وبس دوست عزیز


اگه خوب بخونین گفتم اگه یکی به شما( لوسیفر) بگه، یعنی منظورم اینه حرف خودشو به خودش بزنن ( اینکه عقاید بقیه جهله) و
میدونم سن لازمه ی دانا بودن نیس ولی معمولا تا سن بالاتره تجربه هم بالاتره و هم با انواع و اقسام تفکرات روبه رو میشه و شایدهم نظر اون وسط خیلی تغییر کنه. الان همه میان به من میگن بحث  سن رو من شروع کردم ... بیخیال عزیز.*

----------


## sina_u

> *
> 
> تو کل تاریخ بشریت امثال شما زیاد بوده
> در واقع خدا خودش گفته بذارید تو حال خودشون باشن
> اینم یه نمونه(واسه اونایی که قبول دارن)
> فایل پیوست 92463*


بحث نمیکنم باهات چون اصلا طرف صحبتم شخص دیگه ای بود و اون خانمو نقل قول کردم و نظر خودمو گفتم.
تا اونجا هم که یادم میاد قبلا گفتی اطلاعات کمه و این بحث ها برات جالبه من که تغییری تو صحبتهام نداشتم ولی مشخص هست شما تغییرات زیادی داشتین.
یکبار پستتونو  تو تاپیک زیرخوب بخونین 
گفتگوی علمی ، فلسفی و ...

----------


## Ultra

اینجا تاپیک راهنمایی واسه یافتن علاقه مندی هست یا توهین به عقاید و ادیان؟

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


بحث نمیکنم باهات چون اصلا طرف صحبتم شخص دیگه ای بود و اون خانمو نقل قول کردم و نظر خودمو گفتم.
تا اونجا هم که یادم میاد قبلا گفتی اطلاعات کمه و این بحث ها برات جالبه من که تغییری تو صحبتهام نداشتم ولی مشخص هست شما تغییرات زیادی داشتین.
یکبار پستتونو  تو تاپیک زیرخوب بخونین 
گفتگوی علمی ، فلسفی و ...



هنوزم ادعایی نکردم که بخوام بترسم،در ضمن تاپیک عمومیه شماعم کسیو نقل نگرفته بودی که من بفهمم.
از خودمم در نیاوردم صرفا شات بود

پ.ن:چک کردم،نگفتم اعتقادی به خدا پیامبر ندارم 
*

----------


## sina_u

> *
> 
> هنوزم ادعایی نکردم که بخوام بترسم،در ضمن تاپیک عمومیه شماعم کسیو نقل نگرفته بودی که من بفهمم.
> از خودمم در نیاوردم صرفا شات بود
> 
> پ.ن:چک کردم،نگفتم اعتقادی به خدا پیامبر ندارم 
> *


موفق باشی.

----------


## sina_u

نگاهی به این ویدئو بندازین تا منظور از اینکه سیستم آموزشی داره به کدوم سمت میره رو بهتر متوجه بشین.
تاریخ هم نگاه کنین قبل سال 2000 این روش آموزشی شروع شده.
و اینکه این روش چه تاثیری در شناخت علایق و آینده دانش آموز داره.

----------


## neutrino

> قرار بود به استاتر کمک کنیم که چه طوری علاقه شو پیدا کنه اما دیدین به کجا رسیدیم ؟ شاید الان درکش راحت تر باشه خودشناسی چیزی نیست که بشه با چند تا سایت و کتاب چند جلسه مشاوره بهش رسید فیزیک نیست که با چند تا فرمول به جواب مشخص رسید، توی مسیر عقاید مختلفی وجود داره درست یا غلط معلوم نیست برا همین گفتم استارتر هرچه قدر سمتش بره ممکنه بیشتر گیج بشه وگرنه به قشر خاصی توهین نکردم .لطفا همینجا بحث رو تموم کنین و دیگه ادامه ندین


چه قدر تو خوش خیالی ازین آدما هستن زیادن. نه باید جلوشون پس بکشی پررو میشن آره واقعا کاربران مهمان انجمن چی باخودشون فکر میکنن

----------


## WickedSick

علاقتون هرچی هس باید بهش برسید
و اینکه همه موارد رو درنظر بگیرین
شما میتونین یه رشته خوب بخونین در کنارش هم به علاقتون برسید!

----------


## sina_u

> چه قدر تو خوش خیالی ازین آدما هستن زیادن. نه باید جلوشون پس بکشی پررو میشن آره واقعا کاربران مهمان انجمن چی باخودشون فکر میکنن


تو چیکاره هستی که تعیین کنی کی پررو میشه کی پررو نمیشه.اینجا خودش مدیر داره.
اونم یکی مثل تو این حرفو بزنه که این طرز صحبت کردنش هست



> برو پی کارت علاقه به رشته تحصیلی به این حرفای تو ربطش چی چی بود؟ داعش مو به مو دیگه چیه اینو ول کن علاقه چه ربطی به سیستم آموزشی بقیه کشور ها داره؟؟؟؟؟
> بهت پیشنهاد میدم یکم یکم آره فقط یهههههههه کم فکر کنی چون از بس فکر کردن مهمه وارزش اندیشه بالاست که فرمودن یک ساعت تفکر بهتر از70 سال عبادت است اونم عبادت داعشی مثل تو.



تو امتیاز هم از این سخنان بچه گونه نفرست که حوصله و وقت کل کل با افرادی مثل تو رو ندارم.
مشخص هدفت هم چی هست جرو بحث کردن که هم خودت اخراج بشی و هم طرف مقابلت.

----------


## sibzamini

وقتمو تلف کردم کلا بی ربط

----------


## KARIMASADI

> به این سوال جواب بده :
> فرض کن تمام پول های دنیا رو داری،حالا دنبال چه کاری میری؟


اینو صد بار پپرسیدم به هیچی نمیتونم فکر کنم

----------


## KARIMASADI

> سن انسان هیچ ربطی به شعور و افکار و اعتقادات اون شخص نداره بلکه تنها نشون میده که ارگان های بدنش چقدر کار کردن تاحالا یا نشون دهنده چرخش سیاراته همین وبس دوست عزیز


داداش این کتابایی که خوندیو منم خوندم بعضیاشونو اینا ماله خارجه ایرانه اینجا کاریو بخوابی باید عواقبشو بسنجی  اون تستاهم که میگی عزیز درسته ولی سایتا واسه جذب مخطب میزارن و سیستمشونو دقیق نمیدونن  و یه روانشناس خیلی بهتر تشخیص میده
الان سردرگمم بیشتر

----------


## KARIMASADI

> تفکر خوشگل و ملوس خوبه 
> کلا تفکر خوبه ولی نه فقط از پشت سیستم 
> تفکری که نتیجه گیریش صرفا از حرف این و اون بدست میاد و ایده ال هر چیزی رو یا کتابی هرچیزی رو در نظر میگیره مفت نمی ارزه
> تو  اثر بزرگترین فلسفه دان های دنیا رو بخونی داستان یا دقیقا روش موفقیت  آدمای پولدارو بدونی تا وقتی شخصی سازیش نکردی تا وقتی با بطن محیط  خانوادگی و اجتماعی خودت همسان سازی نکردی 
> صرفا یسری حرف قشنگ میزنی فکر قشنگ میکنی که هرچقدرم درست باشه مفت نمی ارزه 
> کی میتونی همسان کنی؟کی میتونی همه این فکرای خوب اصول خوب چهارچوب های منطقی رو با ارزش کنی؟
> وقتی  دست از شکم سیری برداری.چیزی که شاید به زبون نیاریش و چیزی که تو زبونت  میچرخه نه بنا به دورویی که بنا به فریب دادن خودت کامل برعکس این باشه و  اثری از شکم سیری توش نباشه ولی ضمیرناخوداگاهت بنا به علامت ها و نشانه  هایی که اطرافت هست کاملا یه چیز دیگه رو قبول داره
> دارایی خانوادت ولو متوسط با دیدن اینکه خرجش نمیکننو میمونه برات با میکس لوس کردنت که فلان کارو کنی برا خودت فلان کادو رو داری
> ندیدن  نشدن های واقعی که برخلاف مدیا و شعار ها که میگن تلاش کنی و بی افتی بلند  بشی و ... هرکاری میکنی کارایی هست و اعمالی هست که هرچقدر هم بخوای و  تلاش کنی نمیتونی ازش گذر کنی و یا شعارای قشنگت رو عملی کنی.
> ...


دمت گرم نظرتو خیلی دوست دارم منم همین مشکلاتو دارم بالاخره ببین بعضی وقتا ادم یه جاهاییو میبینه ارزشمند مثلا میگن پزشک شین  اقا اصلا پس فردا بیاد با درد مردم سرو کله بزنم 
جون مردم بسته به خودمه نمیتونم مثله یه دکتری باشم که بی روحه دکترایه امروزم یه مشت خرخون عشق پول شدن جدیدا که دانشجو میشن سریع میرن مشاوره اره من پزشکی دراومدم بیا من کاری میکنم بیاری پزشکیو وقتی میبینی همچین ادمای دورویی و عشق پولی تو پزشکیه 
دلت سیاه میشه  طرف کی اف سی بود فکر کنم همون مرغ سوخاری پیرمرد ارد سوخاری و کشف کرد میلیونر شد با ففورمولش و اینا اونوقت شده کوچینگ خوب و هزارتا کتاب پر فروش داده  این مثلا چی داره بگه یه پودر و فروخته یه مشت ادم بلا به نصبت گاوم میگن بریم موفق شیم پیش این 
من نمیدونم ولی بنظرم ادم باید چیزای مختلفو امتحان کنه  بنظرم باید تو نا امید ترین موقعیت زندگیت باشی تا علاقتو پیدا کنی  خیلی بازیگرای معروف معتاد بودن یا خواننده ها  بعدش اصلا شدن ادم دیگه ای موفق شدن ولی بنظرم هر چیزی دست خداست 
من راهنمایی خوندم برم مدرسه نمونه دولتی در نیومدم رفتم مدرسه عادی و خیلی خوشحالم نمونه رو نیوردم چون اینجا بچه های با غیرتیو دیدم رفیقای خوبیو و تجربه ای گذاشت برام که لذت بخشه مطمئنم میرفتم مدرسه دیگه ای پشیمون میشدم ولی خواست خدا بود 
الانم خودمو میسپارم به خدا فعلا زبان در میام میرم یا میرم سربازی تا ببینم چیو واقعا میخوام

----------


## wonshower

> بچه ها من گم شدم تو خودم نمیدونم علاقم چیه چیه که راضیم کنه پزشکی اینا که اصلا علاقه ندارم موندم چی میخوام رشته ها دیگه ام فکر میکنم دلمو میزنن باید پیشه کی برم بفهمه علاقم چیه مشاور یا روانشناس یا مشاور تحصیلی؟ لطفا بگید دارم دیوونه میشم الان دوازدهمم میخوام همین الان علاقمو پیدا کنمن 10 سال بعد پشیمون نشم خواهشا جواب بدید



علاقه چیه به دنیال. کاردرآینده باش

----------


## KARIMASADI

> علاقه چیه به دنیال. کاردرآینده باش


داداش کسیم میدونم میتونم  کار کنمو پول در بیارم ولی دوست دارم برم چیزی که علاقم اباشه که هیجان برام داشته باشه وجودمو به وجد بیاره نه بلند شم بگم هوو کی حوصله داره بره سر کار

----------


## KARIMASADI

> سلام دوست عزیز..
> اولین چیزی که لازمه بدونی اینه که ، حسی که داری تجربه میکنی ، حس مشترک 99% انسان های روی زمینه...
> متاسفانه خیلی ها حتی تا آخرین روز عمرشون جواب این پرسش رو پیدا نمی کنن..
> مشکل از اونجایی شروع میشه که ما چشمامون رو باز می کنیم ، و میبینیم که یک فرصتی در اختیار ما گذاشته شده به اسم " شانس زندگی " .. یک زمان محدود ، به همراه یک سری منابع محدود ( خانواده ، شرایط اقتصادی ، آب سالم ، غذای سالم و کافی ، سیستم آموزشی ، و... ) ..
> و این شانس زندگی انقدر چیزِ عجیب .. و ارزشمندیه که مارو به این فکر فرو میبره که چطور باید ازش استفاده کنیم ، که هدر نره...
> تصمیم بی اندازه مهمیه .. انقدر مهم که ما ناخودآگاه تصمیم گیری در خصوص این مسئله رو به تعویق می اندازیم... میگیم بزار فعلا دبیرستانو تموم کنم .. هنوز وقت دارم .. بزار فعلا دیپلمو بگیرم.. بعدا بهش فکر می کنم.. بزار فعلا این رشته ای که خانوادم ازم میخوان رو بخونم.. تا مستقل بشم .. اون موقع تصمیم میگیرم.. بزار فعلا برم سر فلان کار.. دستم بره تو جیب خودم .. اختیارات خانواده برای دخالت توی زندگیم رو کم کنم.. بعدا تصمیم میگیرم...
> و چشم باز میکنیم میبینم 50 سالمون شده و هنوزم هیچ ایده ای درباره ی رسالتمون نداریم...
> همین پرسش از نظر من حتی منشاء شکل گیری بسیاری از ادیانه .. ادیانی که اومده و به جای ما تصمیم گیری کرده در خصوص رسالتمون.. بهمون دیکته میکنه که رسالتتون در این دنیا صرفا جلب رضایت خداونده.. و هرکس جز این تصمیمی بگیره دچار گمراهی و افسردگی میشه.. (دین و زندگی دهم ، درس 1 : هدف زندگی . ص 20 تا 21 )
>  میخوام بگم بی اندازه خوشبخت و خوش شانسی اگر این مسئله توی این سن ذهنت رو درگیر کرده و اصرار داری که همین الان به جوابش برسی .. پیشنهاد من به تو : 
> ...


ممنون

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *
> ای خدا... هی میگم باهاتون بحث نمی کنم ولی از اون جایی که جواب ندادن باعث میشه خیلیا فکر کنن طرف حرفی واسش نمونده و موافق حرف مقابله تصمیم گرفتم نقل کنم... من مشکل شخصی با شما ندارم مشکل با اون سری ادما دارم تا حوصلشون هست بحثو ادامه میدن با ظاهر محترمانه بعدش شروع میکنن به بازم محترمانه توهین کردن ببخشیدا ولی یکی به شما بگه هنوز 18 سالتونه تازه! یه عالمه مونده با تفکرات جدید اشنا شین ولی میاین به افکارات بقیه میگین جهل  بخاطر اینکه مثل شما نیس عقایدشون چی میگین!!  عزیزم من هیچ ادعایی ندارم بخاطر اون نوشته حتی بالا اون کاغذ هم نوشتم که من اصلا معلوم نیس اون رشته های تاپو قبول شم ولی تلاشمو واقعا میکنم ( شاید ساعتم کم شده ولی واقعا چون واسه یه درصد خوب میخونم درصدام امروزهم  تو قلم چی خیلی بهتر شده بود و نیازی به توضیح واسه شما نیس) حتی از این تیکه حرفتون معلومه میخواین طرفو ( یعنی من )خردو خاشاک کنین  با اینکه بی ربطه موضوع اون کاغذ و بحث الآن ولی بدونین هیچکس نمیتونه منو ناراحت کنه ( چه برسه به مجازی) و نگفتم به طرف بهت ثابت میکنم قبولیمو  گفتم واقعا اینبار تلاش میکنم. دوما عزیز من از اون موقع تا حالا من همش گفتم کلی نظر ندین راجب دین و عقاید و هرکس واسه خودش کجاش تحمیل بود؟ ( باورنمیکنین برین بدون ویرایش چن پست بالاتره) و حمله نکردم که خوب بد زشتو یادم بدین این شماین عقایدتونو با پستای غیرمرتبط ترکیب میکنین و باید حرف حرف خودتون باشه . سوم اینکه وقتی استارتر منو نقل کرد و گفت این چیزا چرته شما موافق بودین و وقتی نقلشون کردم گفتم علم روانشناسییه شما مخالف بودین( یه رفع ابهام اینجا کنم  خدایی اصلا واسم مهم نیس رای مخالفو اینارو اتفاقا از امکانات خیلی خوبه انجمنه فقط بخاطر این توضیح دادم گفتین من کجا گفتم ازش نتیجه نگرفتم  و من هم نقلتون کردم بهتون هم حمله نکردم (یکم ازادعای ادب تون  اینجا لازمه واقعا خجالت نمیکشین هزار بار گفتین حمله؟ ) . اون کاربری که گفتم ،*شد همون سوال من *و ایموجی خنده فرستادم  یعنی شد همون حرف من که خیلیا مخالف بودن ،خنده به نظر شما حمله ست؟؟ خیلی درگیرین همه چیو حمله میبینین...
> پ.ن: من دقیق خوندم متنو عزیزم نمیام متنتو حفظ کنم زیرشاخه هاشو که و حتی تا ماه ها اگه تایپک هم حذف شه یادم میمونه( بدون اغراق). و 15 پست هم اگه مربوطه به من ، من مثل شما ادعای سمی بودن انجمنو و جواب ندادن به بقیه رو ندارم و نگفتم ماهی چن بار میام اتفاقا 99% شبا این انجمن پست گذاشتمو و میزارم تو تایپکم و گزارش و سوالاتی که شاید از هم بپرسیم و  بعضی وقتا تو تایپکای دیگه هم فعالیت دارم و از شما  ترس و خجالتی ندارم . من مثل بقیه نیستم اگر هم نقل نکنی نمیگم اها پس حق با من بود چون اگه یک ویژگی شما رو شناخته باشم اینه که حرف حرف خودتونه و خواهشا همینجا بحثو تموم کنیم چون اسمونم بیاد زمین من و شما به هییییچ توافقی نمی رسیم جز اینکه بس کنیم بحثو. موفق باشید.*


تا زمانی که ادمایی مثل تو وجود دارن رو کره زمین که زندگیو رقابت و حذف کردن بقیه میدونن هیچ جایی روش نداری یادت باشه شاید موفق بشی ولی از درون خالی 1 سال تقریبا از تاپیکم گذشته و الان با عقلی بالغ تر باهات صحبت میکنم و تمام نظراتتو  خوندم بچه گونست و چیزیه که با چشم باور میکنی ولی باید به قلب موضوع نگاه کنی تو این 1 سال یه چیزو فهمیدم چیزی به اسم علاقه وجود نداره نهایت خوشبختیه انسان ازادیه یعنی هرکاری که میخواد بکنه هر وقت دلش خواست و ازادی نیاز به چند ابزار داره که یکیش پوله و مهمترینشه حالا تو بیا با من بشین و بگو روانشناس و مشاور کسی که خوشش نمیاد تو بیمارستان باشه و پزشکی بخونه بخاطر علاقش نیست بخاطر اینه که اونجا احساس ازادی نمیکنه  صحبتاتم بسیار بچگونه و لجوجانست

----------


## KARIMASADI

> برا همینه که میگم کامل نخوندی من گفتم مشاورنما ، کلاهبردار نه مشاوری که مجوز داره
> باید قبول کنیم یه عده هستن که از این کلاهبرداری میکنن طرف برای یه مشکل ساده میره سراغشون بعد این قضیه این پیچیده میشه نهایتا میبینین از گروهای سری سر در اورده که بهتره اسمشو نبرم اینجا


دقیقا تمام این کسایی که الان میلیونرن با اموزش موفقیت شغل اصلیشون اینه پس اینا تو چی موفق بودن که شدن این؟ معلومه تو کلاه گذاشتن سر مردم با یه ماشین کرایه ای و دوربین و کت و شلوار پولدار جلوه میدن خودشونو و پکیجاشونو به مردم میفروشن این سایتا هم شاید شما بدونید و دیگری ندونه ولی اینا فقط واس دارمد زدن سایتارو ایرانیا و مطالبشون اکثرا ناقصه و تستاشون کپی از خارجیاست و ایراد داره پس اعتمادی نیست

----------


## be_quick

> تا زمانی که ادمایی مثل تو وجود دارن رو کره زمین که زندگیو رقابت و حذف کردن بقیه میدونن هیچ جایی روش نداری یادت باشه شاید موفق بشی ولی از درون خالی 1 سال تقریبا از تاپیکم گذشته و الان با عقلی بالغ تر باهات صحبت میکنم و تمام نظراتتو  خوندم بچه گونست و چیزیه که با چشم باور میکنی ولی باید به قلب موضوع نگاه کنی تو این 1 سال یه چیزو فهمیدم چیزی به اسم علاقه وجود نداره نهایت خوشبختیه انسان ازادیه یعنی هرکاری که میخواد بکنه هر وقت دلش خواست و ازادی نیاز به چند ابزار داره که یکیش پوله و مهمترینشه حالا تو بیا با من بشین و بگو روانشناس و مشاور کسی که خوشش نمیاد تو بیمارستان باشه و پزشکی بخونه بخاطر علاقش نیست بخاطر اینه که اونجا احساس ازادی نمیکنه  صحبتاتم بسیار بچگونه و لجوجانست


سلام اولا 6یا 7 ماه گذشته
و اینکه اصلا به هیچ وجه شما روحیه انتقاد پذیری ندارین من همون پست اول ، اون موقع میخواستم بگم تحقیق کنید . نه چیز دیگه...
بعدشم نه زندگیو حذف کردن ادما میدونم نه هیچی چرا مغالطه میکنی عزیز؟ من کی همچین چیزی گفتم بش معتقدم؟
و اینم بدون زمان فقط واسه تو نگذشته منم تغییر کردم ولی هنوز به علاقه معتقدم چرا؟ دو مثال میزنم برات...
من نقاشی و طراحی م خیلی خوبه بدون اموزش حرفه ای ... چون خیلی بش علاقه دارم و بم پیشنهاد شده زیاد که واسه کتاب داستانا و نقاشی واسه سایتا با پول نسبتا خوب
و همچنین چون به اسکیت سرعت علاقه دارم خیلی تو مسابقات جلو رفتم و پیشرفت کردم

شما میگی علاقه وجود نداره؟ اوکی برای تو وجود نداره ، خوش باش.... : )
بعدشم توهین نکن بچگونه و لجوجانه میتونی لفظتو بهتر کنی جناب به ظاهر بزرگ سال

----------


## Hacker

آزمون mbti بده

----------


## _Aramesh_

خب میتونی بری تست روانشناسی mbti بدی .البته اگه درست نوشته باشمش خخخ
این تست استاندارترین تست خودشناسی دنبایت باهاش تیپ شخصیتی رو میفهمی و بهت میگه چه شغلهایی به شخصیت هایی مثل تو میخوره من انجام دادم جالب بود .خواستی نیم ساعت از وقت استراحتتو بزار انجامش بده

----------


## be_quick

> دقیقا تمام این کسایی که الان میلیونرن با اموزش موفقیت شغل اصلیشون اینه پس اینا تو چی موفق بودن که شدن این؟ معلومه تو کلاه گذاشتن سر مردم با یه ماشین کرایه ای و دوربین و کت و شلوار پولدار جلوه میدن خودشونو و پکیجاشونو به مردم میفروشن این سایتا هم شاید شما بدونید و دیگری ندونه ولی اینا فقط واس دارمد زدن سایتارو ایرانیا و مطالبشون اکثرا ناقصه و تستاشون کپی از خارجیاست و ایراد داره پس اعتمادی نیست



و استارتر بزرگسال (!) من منظورم از اینا مشاورا و کلاه بردارا نیستن من علم روان شناسیو میگم
اگه به اینم میگی دروغ دیگه حرفی باقی نمی مونه :Yahoo (110):  اینم بدون علاقه یعنی میل یعنی دوس داشتن چیزی یا لذت بردن... اگه میگی وجود نداره پس شما ادعا دارین هیچ چیزی تو زندگی جذبتون نمی کنه ینی حتی به نیازای حداقل زندگی واکنش نشون نمیدین مث خوراک یا پوشاک یا حتی وسیله ها ، هرچی گیر بیارین همونو انتخاب میکنین؟... که این حرف از پایه ویرانه ویراااان به عمرم همچین چیزی نشنیده بودم...*!*
اصلا واسم مهم نیس به علاقه اعتقاد داری یا نه و حتی روان شناسیو میبری زیر سوال یا نه اگه هوس بحث کردی یکی دیگه گیر بیار ( توجه میکنی منم چقد تغییر کردم؟ خخخ حیف وقتم که برای شما سوخت اون زمان میتونستم بجاش کارایو که دوس دارم انجام بدم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## be_quick

> آزمون mbti بده





> خب میتونی بری تست روانشناسی mbti بدی .البته اگه درست نوشته باشمش خخخ
> این تست استاندارترین تست خودشناسی دنبایت باهاش تیپ شخصیتی رو میفهمی و بهت میگه چه شغلهایی به شخصیت هایی مثل تو میخوره من انجام دادم جالب بود .خواستی نیم ساعت از وقت استراحتتو بزار انجامش بده


ببینید به نظر استارتر علاقه وجود نداره 
پس روانشناسیم وجود نداره
پس تست شخصیت شناسی *کلی* هم وجود نداره :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KARIMASADI


من پزشکی و پیراپزشکی لاقه ندارم  و زبانم خوبه بدمم نمیاد میخوام برم ولی میترسم اینده ای نباشه یا باشه هم  خسته شم ازش واس این گیج شدم


هیچ رشته ای نیست که آینده نباشه . 
کافیه شما در اون رشته تاپ باشی .
لازمه تاپ بودن تلاش کردن در اون رشته است . 
لازمه تلاش کردن در اون رشته ، علاقه مضاعف به رشته است . 
علاقه + تلاش = موفقیت در رشته*

----------


## God_help_me

> داداش کسیم میدونم میتونم  کار کنمو پول در بیارم ولی دوست دارم برم چیزی که علاقم اباشه که هیجان برام داشته باشه وجودمو به وجد بیاره نه بلند شم بگم هوو کی حوصله داره بره سر کار


هر چیزی که میخوای اولویتش خروج از ایرانه واسه خروج از این جهنم هم پول میخواد .

----------


## poker_ch

*برای یه کنکوری در وهله ی اول، مهمترین موضوع، فوکوس کردن روی کنکورشه و حفظ تمرکز روی درساش...
وقت برای پیدا کردن علاقه زیاده!

علاقه تا زمانی که از یه رشته فارغ التحصیل نشی و حداقل در حیطه ی اون رشته، ۲_۳ سال مشغول به کار نشی، معنا نداره!!
اینکه یکی تو تلوزیونو ببینی و بگی: وااای من عااااشق مهندسی، جراحی، خلبانی و... ام، مفت نمی ارزه!
علاقه یعنی عادت کردن به کاری و تلاش برای پیشرفت و در جا نزدن...
علاقه یهویی نیست! باید کم کم بوجود آورد*

----------


## be_quick

> *برای یه کنکوری در وهله ی اول، مهمترین موضوع، فوکوس کردن روی کنکورشه و حفظ تمرکز روی درساش...
> وقت برای پیدا کردن علاقه زیاده!
> 
> علاقه تا زمانی که از یه رشته فارغ التحصیل نشی و حداقل در حیطه ی اون رشته، ۲_۳ سال مشغول به کار نشی، معنا نداره!!
> اینکه یکی تو تلوزیونو ببینی و بگی: وااای من عااااشق مهندسی، جراحی، خلبانی و... ام، مفت نمی ارزه!
> علاقه یعنی عادت کردن به کاری و تلاش برای پیشرفت و در جا نزدن...
> علاقه یهویی نیست! باید کم کم بوجود آورد*


پوکر یکم ریسکیه بری تو دل اون کار بعد علاقه تو پیدا کنی... خیلیا الان پشیمونن واسه اینکار نمی تونی شغلارو همه یا حتی خیلیاشو امتحان کنی
و میتونه یهویی باشه به شرطی که بعدش با فاصله ی زمانی ببینی واقعا از اون کار خوشت میاد یا نه ، خودتو بسنجی...، یهویی مثل دختر خاله من عاشق طراحی و دوخت لباس شد یا پسر عموم که عاشق مربی گری باشگا شد... بعید نیس ممکنه اتفاق بیفته...

عادت با علاقه خیلی فرق داره تو عادت لذت نیس...

----------


## 1401

دوست عزیز مشکل سردرگمی علاقه مندی شغلی مختص شما نیست و این مشکل از آموزش و پرورش ما سرچشمه میگیره کشور ای توسعه یافته برای دانش آموزا تو سال های مدرسه برنامه های متنوع ورزشی هنری علمی فرهنگی میذارن و یکی از مهمترین ارکان مدرسه روانشناس مدرسه هست که شاگردارو زیر نظر داره مثلا نو کانادا وقتی یه بچه وارد مدرسه میشه پرونده ای براش باز میشه که تا فارغ التحصیلی اطلاعات او شخص توش درج میشه مثلا اگر مشکلی ایجاد کنه توش ثبت میشه موفقیت هاش ثبت میشه خصوصیات اخلاقیش توش نوشته میشه  و جالبتراینکه روز ورودشون همه یه امتیاز یکسان دارن مثلا ۱۰۰ امتیاز و در طی دوران تحصیل این امتیاز با کارای مثبت زیاد و کارای منفی کم میشه حالا شما میرسی سال آخر مدرسه و میخوای بری وارد دانشگاه بشی اولین کاری که میکنن  یه جلسه میذارن در حضور روانشناس و شاگرد و ... پروندتم که تو ۱۲ سال پر شده زیر دستشون بررسی میکنن اگه امتیازتون مثلا زیر ه۸۰ باشه خیلی رشته هارو نمیذارن بری اگه سابقه خشونت داشته باشی یه سری رشته هارو نمیذارن بری حالا اگه تازه امتیازت خوب باشه و مثلا بگی میخوام برم پزشکی بخونم حالا تازه شمارو میفرستن ۶ ماه کار داوطلبانه تو یه بیمارستان یا آسایشگاه سالمندان تا ببینن از پس مراقبت از آدما یر میای یا خیر  حالا همه اینارو گفتم تا بهتون بگم کم کاری ۱۲ سال آموزش و پرورش کشورو یه شبه نمیتونی درست کنی با ۲ تا تست روانشناسیم بهت تضمین نمیشه داد تو کارخاصی نابغه ای و موفق میشی من یه بار تست دادم از پزشکی تا وکالت و گفت استعداد داری عین فالگیری میمونه فقط یه نصیحتی بهت بکنم کسی که به کاری علاقه واقعی داره اصلا به درآمدش و موفقیتش و تهشو حرف اطرافیان و قضاوت دیگران کاری نداره . پزشکیو وقتی دوست داری که اگه بفرستنت یه دهات زیر پونز نقشه و با گاری بری اینور اونور و به جای پول ویزیت بهت مرغ و سیب زمینی بدن بازم خوشحال و راضی باشی از اینکه پزشکی ماها بیشتر عاشق مزایای جانبی یه شغل از جمله پول و شهرت و قدرتی میشیم تا خود اون شغل به همین خاطرم یکی میشه پروفسور سمیعی

----------


## mohammad1381

بنده به علاقه اعتقادی ندارم!
در این دنیا نه علاقه حکمفرمانی میکنه و نه عشق و پول و اینا!
فقط قدرت،از هر راهی که شد باید بدست آورده شه در اینصورت موفقی،چه با علاقه،چه با تلاش،چه با پول...

----------

